# Sticky  28-day rule on financial documents



## Joppa

Generally speaking, your most recent payslip and corresponding bank statement must be no older than 28 days on the date of your online application. It's not 28 days before biometric appointment and submission of documents. In the case of premium centre application (same-day, in-person in UK), it's on the date of appointment. This is to ensure that on the date of application, your financial evidence is as up-to-date as possible, reflecting the fact that you are able to meet the financial requirement. The only exception is when you apply under Category F or G for self-employment income, where financial documents must arise from the last completed financial year. This also applies to any additional employment income you are submitting in order to bridge the shortfall. It is also highly recommended that your letter of employment is also dated within 28 days.
Other documents generally are not subject to this rule, but naturally they are expected to be up to date.

For FLR (M) by post or courier:

The date you send if by post. The date of delivery when using a courier.


----------



## akat0311

Can I ask for a clarification? This means 28 days including weekends and holidays, not 28 working days, yes?


----------



## nyclon

28 calendar days.


----------



## akat0311

Thanks


----------



## armani08

Hi Moderators. Can you please clarify the "date of online application"?

In the visa4uk website, the application is in stages as below:
1. Application Completed
2. Declaration Signed
3. BRP Collection Location
4. Book Appointment
5. Pay for IHS
6. Pay for Application
7. Print Application

Is the "date of online application" the date when all 7 steps are complete/thicked/green? The reason I'm asking is because we have completed steps 1-3, but we are having bank issues and unable to pay until it is sorted and will probably take at least 1 more week. We might not make the 28-day rule by then.

Thank you all.


----------



## nyclon

You haven't applied until you pay.


----------



## Shell242

Joppa said:


> Generally speaking, your most recent payslip and corresponding bank statement must be no older than 28 days on the date of your online application. It's not 28 days before biometric appointment and submission of documents. This is to ensure that on the date of application, your financial evidence is as up-to-date as possible, reflecting the fact that you are able to meet the financial requirement. The only exception is when you apply under Category F or G for self-employment income, where financial documents must arise from the last completed financial year. This also applies to any additional employment income you are submitting in order to bridge the shortfall. It is also highly recommended that your letter of employment is also dated within 28 days.
> Other documents generally are not subject to this rule, but naturally they are expected to be up to date.


Does the 28-day rule apply to low risk nationals? I'm coming to England from the U.S. on the 1st of September (nervously waiting to get my (priority) Visa application back). If from a "low-"risk" Country, do you just have to show the funds to cover for the duration in your account if they question at the border? Thank you for any insight.


----------



## Joppa

28-day rule applies to everyone if you are submitting financial evidence to do with your current employment.


----------



## Shell242

But it's a tier 4 PBS visa, so I think it's slightly different. There's no current employment evidence needed as far as I know (just tuition and maintenance). I hope I'm correct and didn't miss anything major on my application.


----------



## Joppa

You didn't state that. We are here talking about family route, which is subject to financial requirement. PBS visas have completely different requirement. We are both correct. You just didn't make your situation clear.


----------



## Ain

Do I understand it correct that: 

- the most recent bank statement should be less than 28 days old, but the oldest one can be more than 28 days old? 

- the date of application is, as well, the date when I apply at premium service centre?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

#1 Of course! You can't have a 6-month old statement dated within 28 days?
#2 For those applying in UK at premium centre, yes. For those applying abroad, date of online application.


----------



## Ain

Ain said:


> Do I understand it correct that:
> 
> - the most recent bank statement should be less than 28 days old, but the oldest one can be more than 28 days old?
> 
> - the date of application is, as well, the date when I apply at premium service centre?
> 
> Thanks!


I would like to rephrase my 1st question:

- the most recent bank statement should be less than 28 days old, but the oldest one can be more than 28 days old (this applies only to copies authenticated by bank stamp which bears the date of authentication - and this date is more than 28 days)?


----------



## Joppa

The date of stamping has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ain

Thanks a lot Joppa!


----------



## stressed2013

Just seeking a clarification.

We are applying for an extension after the initial 30 months spouse visa from within the UK

I have booked and paid for the premium appointment online already.
Paid the ihs as well online

The visa don't runs out till first week of October 2015. The appointment is in the 3rd week of September 2015. We had to book this to make sure the date was available due to holiday system at our work place.

As per above, the application made at premium centre - I would need paperwork (payslips, bank statements etc) to go back 12 months (will be applying using category B as my contract and pay was changed (increased) from previous contract with same employer) from the date I booked and paid for the appointment?


----------



## cheri coco

Joppa said:


> Generally speaking, your most recent payslip and corresponding bank statement must be no older than 28 days on the date of your online application. It's not 28 days before biometric appointment and submission of documents. This is to ensure that on the date of application, your financial evidence is as up-to-date as possible, reflecting the fact that you are able to meet the financial requirement. The only exception is when you apply under Category F or G for self-employment income, where financial documents must arise from the last completed financial year. This also applies to any additional employment income you are submitting in order to bridge the shortfall. It is also highly recommended that your letter of employment is also dated within 28 days.
> Other documents generally are not subject to this rule, but naturally they are expected to be up to date.


If 28 days applies to monthly payslips, what is the general rule if you are paid weekly?
Thank you for the general information, Joppa, particularly with regard to employer's letters. mine seems puzzled as to why he has to write a letter when I already have a contract. to be honest I'm not sure either!!!


----------



## crazycatlady

I think the letter is just to ensure you have rock solid evidence of your current employment (with who, since when, as what, for how much etc). Many people have contracts from when they first joined a company, but they could be many years old, and you are not always issued with a new contract if you are given a payrise or a promotion etc. I think the combined evidence of payslips (and corresponding bank statements) plus your employment contract and a recent letter from your employer means that there is little room for the ECO to doubt your employment (assuming the numbers are right!).

I'm not 100% sure about your payslip question, I get paid fortnightly and submitted the latest payslip and a bank printed partial statement (showing the latest pay going into my account) from 4 days before submitting the online application. This seemed like the logical thing to do... We're waiting for our application to be reviewed.


----------



## cheri coco

Thank you for replying,crazycatlady. I will try to do some more research on this. My contract is brand new, as the business has a new owner, from the beginning I explained the situation and have been working a sixty hour week to meet the income requirement. Last year I only managed £17,000, so what my employer says about my intended hours etc is important. I'm going to keep some copies of weekly rotas as well, to show that it's not just overtime. I don't know if it will help or not, but anything is worth trying.


----------



## dinosaur_alley

sorry if this has been answered -- for a postal FLR(M) application, what is 'date of application'? Postmark date? Date they receive documents?


----------



## Joppa

The date you send if by post. The date of delivery when using a courier.


----------



## dinosaur_alley

thank you Joppa


----------



## RayenD

*Applying before payday*

Hi everyone,

Im getting married on 21 November this year in Mauritius. I will apply for spouse visa on 24th Nov online before my pay day (salary) on 28th Nov under Cat A. Just because I wont have Nov payslip and statement with me.

So the appointment will be around 15th December to submit documents etc. As I understand I can provide documents not including November.

Many thanks.


----------



## nyclon

RayenD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im getting married on 21 November this year in Mauritius. I will apply for spouse visa on 24th Nov online before my pay day (salary) on 28th Nov under Cat A. Just because I wont have Nov payslip and statement with me.
> 
> So the appointment will be around 15th December to submit documents etc. As I understand I can provide documents not including November.
> 
> Many thanks.


All your documents must be in existence at the date of online application.


----------



## Joppa

What she means is on the day of online application, you must have been paid the latest salary that you are submitting. It doesn't matter if you get payslip and bank statement later. So you can only apply online on 28th November or later.


----------



## RayenD

Joppa said:


> What she means is on the day of online application, you must have been paid the latest salary that you are submitting. It doesn't matter if you get payslip and bank statement later. So you can only apply online on 28th November or later.


Cheers guys..Got it..to be safe i will apply after 28th of Nov.


----------



## HatakeSage

Hey Joppa, my application states both days, the 7th and the 8th on the pages. (Says, "paid and created on 8/10/15" on all of the pages, but on the first, it says the 7th.) 

It's kind of confusing, so I called up their paid line and sat for a bit waiting for the answer. (My documents are dated 8th) I basically asked her since it says both days, will this be a problem? I also marked at the bottom of the application print out that I paid for it after midnight UK time.
The woman said (pretty confidently I guess?) as long as my documents are 6 months worth at the time and stuff and on time they'd be all right to be checked by an officer as that's what they're looking for. I'm hoping she's correct I've got nothing else to go on. We'll see I guess in a few weeks.


----------



## Joppa

I think they can overlook a day's difference.


----------



## Shaishi

Regarding this 28 day rule, I dont quite understand this... this means my bank statments and payslips (6 months of them) must be as recent as possibale to the day of application, meaning i need to go to my bank/work and ask for *6 months worth of documents* _insted_ of gathering them every month until the date of application submission?

-Disregard got my answer from Ain on page 2-


----------



## Joppa

No. Only YOUR MOST RECENT payslip and corresponding bank statement must be no more than 28 days old when you apply online. So it will be your sixth payslip and the corresponding bank statement. Earlier documents will of course be more than 28 days old.


----------



## chelseazendog

*Please forgive me - I'm having a hard time grasping this*. My Fiancé (sponsor) has to provide a pay stub (and other 5 months prior) that is no more than 28 days old from the day we apply online. How is that possible when his pay stubs reflect the previous month? He is only paid 1x per month, and it's one month behind...

So if I do understand it, does it mean If he and I apply in March '16 the most recent stub he would have would be from February '16.... this is okay as long as the calendar dates from the February stub do not exceed 28 days total by the March date that we pay for the application? Or from the date of submitting the completed application back in?

EDIT: TYPO


----------



## Invisibleme

chelseazendog said:


> So if I do understand it, does it mean If he and I apply in March '16 the most recent stub he would have would be from February '16.... this is okay as long as the calendar dates from the February stub do not exceed 28 days total by the March date that we pay for the application?


Yes. The documents must be dated within the 28 days prior to submitting the application online. I'm not exactly sure what you're saying about being paid a month behind. What is the date on the check or stub? Why can't you submit the application the day after you receive the pay stub?


----------



## chelseazendog

Invisibleme said:


> Yes. The documents must be dated within the 28 days prior to submitting the application online.


_This is what I was trying to figure out. Thank you._



Invisibleme said:


> Why can't you submit the application the day after you receive the pay stub?


_I'm sure I could do that, but because my brain is fried it's not processing much at the moment nor was it processing anything correctly x.x I'm sorry. My Fiancé has clarified everything, and I get it now. Thank you for your time_

EDIT: Shortened


----------



## AlecandAlice

*Documents with Month only, not specific date*

Hi, my payslips only have the months (i.e. October) rather than a specific date. I get paid on the 25th of every month but it does not say this on my payslip. For evidence documents I'm aware that documents need to be less than 28 days old. My Wife's interview appointment is on the 25th November. As my last payslip is October's, that is the last one I use. But will they take the date for the payslip as the end of October (i.e. the 31st, which will be less than 28 days old) or will they take the 25th October as the date as (more than 28 days old) that is what will be shown on my bank statement? I am worried whether I should get a bank statement from the bank and my payslip from work on the day of the interview or whether having October's information, with pre November 1st bank statement will be ok?

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

Your October pay slip will be more than 28 days days old and it will be obvious from your bank statement.


----------



## AlecandAlice

Are you sure? Isn't it that the documents that have to be within 28 days not the transactions? October is only 26 days before the 25th of November. It doesn't say 25th October on the payslip just October. If I was paid on the 26th how could I be expected to give the next payslip in evidence? What would you suggest we do? Should re-schedule the appointment? or scramble on the day to get the latest payslip and statement? It is feasible to do, I could print an online statement and get it verified/stamped at the bank and pick up the payslip then go to the appointment. Would that work?


----------



## ladylove04

Hi everyone.

Im applying for flr(m) by next week. Is the 28days applicable as well on sending postal application?

My husbands get paid and get his payslip at 26th of the month. If we send my application by Nov 18 so its still on the window of 28days. 

What if my application received by the home office by Nov 24 onwards (not on the 28days windows period anymore) will there be a problem on that? 

Thank you.


----------



## ladylove04

ladylove04 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Im applying for flr(m) by next week. Is the 28days applicable as well on sending postal application?
> 
> My husbands get paid and get his payslip at 26th of the month. If we send my application by Nov 18 so its still on the window of 28days.
> 
> What if my application received by the home office by Nov 24 onwards (not on the 28days windows period anymore) will there be a problem on that?
> 
> Thank you.



Anyone please? Thank you


----------



## Joppa

It's the date of posting that matters, so if on that date you meet the 28-day rule (as verified by postal mark), you are fine, even it takes 3 months to process your application. It all boils down to the date of application: if in-person application, the date of appointment; if online application, the date you apply online; and if postal application, the date of posting.


----------



## ladylove04

So it doesnt matter if the home office received it lets say after 5 days after posting it? 

As long as im still on the 28 days windows the time i post my application?


----------



## Joppa

Yes, but you would use something like Royal Mail Special Delivery with guaranteed next-day delivery.


----------



## ladylove04

Yes Joppa. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## KiwiUK

Joppa said:


> It's the date of posting that matters, so if on that date you meet the 28-day rule (as verified by postal mark), you are fine, even it takes 3 months to process your application. It all boils down to the date of application: if in-person application, the date of appointment; if online application, the date you apply online; and if postal application, the date of posting.


Hi Joppa (and anyone else worried about this)

I think they do use some discretion when it comes to this and they are not as rigid as we all think. My wife and i went into the Croydon office on Saturday and successfully applied for the FLR M Visa using a payslip that was 29 days old. Both my wife and i get paid monthly, her latest payslip was dated on the 16/10 and out appointment was on the 14/11, 29 days exactly....all other paperwork was in order and i only provided what they asked for. So either they used some discretion around this or they didn't count the days!...lol...either way we are happy and i hope this helps out anyone else.


----------



## Joppa

Don't count on for the same to happen to anyone else.


----------



## KiwiUK

Joppa said:


> Don't count on for the same to happen to anyone else.


Very true and i am not saying to do this, but what i am saying is that if everything else is in order and that is the only thing that is out and only by one day, they will not refuse your visa, but maybe delay it or even allow it as they did with us. Im just saying this so people don't get to stressed about it (we were stressed big time!)...my wifes latest pay actually went in the night before the appointment , so we did have her latest payslip with us (only half a day old!)...but we didn't have a bank statement to back it up, so we left it out and went with the 29 day old one.


----------



## gauleh

So, 28 Days Period applies on the date we submitted the form OR the date of appointment, However, BUT, the fees are not paid online, it will be paid at the centre, So Which date it applies? The date only when the payment is made even if the form is submitted earlier? Or the date the form is submitted even though the payment will be made at the centre?


----------



## Joppa

In that case it's usually from the date of online application.


----------



## LS15

Hi, I thought I understood this but now I think maybe I don't .We are applying for FLR(M) on Thursday, paying IHS and the fee online and booking a premium appointment to hand over documents. My latest payslip and bank statements and employment letter will be within 28 days at that point, are these the documents we take to appointment? Or if the appointment falls after I am paid again do I need to submit new payslip and bank statement?


----------



## Joppa

No more than 28 days old when you attend your appointment.


----------



## LS15

Can I pay for the IHS and same day appointment tomorrow and book an appointment for after I get paid on Monday then? The application form will reflect the salary to be paid on Monday included in the last 12 months because the appointment will be after next Monday, is that ok to do and is it correct or should the application form be correct at time of online payment?


----------



## libra_342

*28 days rule*

visa type : settlement 
thanks in advance , can any one explain me that i applied for settlement visa for uk , my question is my sponsor in uk have bank statements from each month . like she receive her bank statement on monthly bases and she put all statements with application even she received before 28 days of application. we applied in november in 2015. 

will that be ok ?


----------



## heihaci

does the 28 day rule apply to the employment cover letter and property inspection report?
Also,my understanding regarding applications to Bangladesh you do the online application but then applicant needs to go the visa centre in Bangladesh and make the payment when taking the documents to the centre. Is the 28 day rule start from the time of submitting on line application or when applicant goes to visa centre?


----------



## Joppa

Employment letter - yes. Inspection report - no.
Always from online application if you are applying abroad.


----------



## heihaci

Joppa said:


> Employment letter - yes. Inspection report - no.
> Always from online application if you are applying abroad.


Thanks


----------



## hoanga

*Early Christmas payslip*

Hi,

We have an appointment tomorrow (20th Jan) at the Premium Service Centre in Solihull and I'm slightly panicking. I'm helping my wife apply for her second FLR(M) as part of the 5 year spouse route. I booked the appointment online on 3rd Jan.

Unfortunately on this occasion, my company decided to pay me early before Christmas on the 22nd December 2015. This means my last payslip will be 29 days old when we go to the Premium Service Centre on 20th Jan, thus breaking the 28 day rule. However, I do have a letter from my company dated 13th Jan. 

Is the ECO willing to overlook early Christmas payments? I have been working at my company for over 4 years. 

As a side note, due to our new daughter I had 2 weeks paternity leave (1 week full pay, 1 week statutory pay). Will this have any affect?

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Gary101

Hi all,

I made an online application for a spouse visa with priority service in Jakarta, from what I can make out of the FM-SE and other documents it says "no earlier than 28 days before the date of application" would this mean if I submitted evidence after the date of online application it would be acceptable?

many thanks


----------



## nyclon

Gary101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I made an online application for a spouse visa with priority service in Jakarta, from what I can make out of the FM-SE and other documents it says "no earlier than 28 days before the date of application" would this mean if I submitted evidence after the date of online application it would be acceptable?
> 
> many thanks


No. All documents have to be in existence at the time of online application. You can't submit something dated after the online application.


----------



## Gary101

Many thanks, so for example I made the online application in January and booked the appointment for submission in March, so this would mean they would ignore evidence supplied after January?


Cheers


----------



## nyclon

Gary101 said:


> Many thanks, so for example I made the online application in January and booked the appointment for submission in March, so this would mean they would ignore evidence supplied after January?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes.


----------



## Gary101

nyclon said:


> Yes.


Many thanks, you've helped me avoid a costly mistake. I'm guessing i've lost the VFS Global priority service fee though

Thanks again


----------



## nyclon

Gary101 said:


> Many thanks, you've helped me avoid a costly mistake. I'm guessing i've lost the VFS Global priority service fee though
> 
> Thanks again


I think as long as you have not submitted biometrics you can ask for a refund. I would think that extends to the priority fee. All you can do is make a request and see what happens. I'm sure it takes several weeks for refunds.


----------



## Mangala1

Hi Joppa,

Would another exception for the 28 day rule also be for someone like me who will be providing 6 months payslips prior to my maternity leave?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

Yes.


----------



## Batul

*Pay slip and 28 day rule*

Hi, 

I am submitting my FLR M and just need assurance that my payslip is not exceeding the 28 day rule. My pay for january was on the 14th of the month, my employers pays us 15 days in advance. Will the 28 count start at the end of january (as this is the period the pay covers) or from the date of pay?

My payslips mentions the financial year period covered is month 10 (January), and has the bank payment date as the 14th january. However this was printed (to send to UKBA) and and stamped by Human Reources on the 27 January.

Please help, as I dont want to make the mistake of sending time expired documents.

Thanks

Shah


----------



## diverseyharbor

We are self employed - So we submitted our last financial year - which funny enough was awhile ago since we are now working on the most recent one. SO since that is so 'old' i.e. almost a year old, we are submitting our current bank statements along with it and explaining that the financial year just finished. We aren't including statements up until 28 day before our application though (going through post) just up through December 2015. Do you have thoughts on that? Advice?


----------



## Joppa

Unnecessary. Self-employment route is totally different from employment route and 28-day rule as such doesn't apply.


----------



## ris9768

I'm applying from abroad and planning to use the priority service, I want to confirm my form online and book the appointment as soon as possible but I will still get another payslip (25th February) before I plan to have the appointment (4th March). Should I wait until the 25th to confirm the form and therefore include my most up to date payslip or can I confirm it now and book the appointment and still use my payslip on the 25th? I'm just wary that it will seem odd not to use the most recent payslip that I have because it falls between the two times. I might be just over confusing things though!


----------



## Joppa

You can't submit payslip dated after your online application, unless it relates to a period of employment ending on or before the date of application. Whether you need the latest payslip or not depends on how you are meeting the requirement. Ask further in the main body of the forum.


----------



## sghughes42

Quick query here, does the financial information for both of us need to be within the 28 day window, or just mine as the 'sponsor'? Due to different pay and bank statement dates getting it all within the 28 day window doesn't leave us many options!

(FLR/M renewal for my wife)


----------



## nyclon

If you are using both of your incomes to meet the financial requirement, yes.


----------



## sghughes42

No, I earn more than enough to meet the financial requirement.

(I thought we could only count my income anyway?)

The form asks for income details for both of us - if we are only reliant on mine do we not fill in the details for my wife, or do we fill it in but it doesn't matter if the payslips and bank statements aren't within 28 days?


----------



## nyclon

If your wife is here on a visa which allows her to work then you can combine incomes if necessary. If you meet the requirement on your own there us no need to mention her income. You only need to fill in that section if you are using her income to help meet the requirement.


----------



## sghughes42

Thanks. Are there any pros / cons to mentioning both our incomes? My wife seems insistent on listing hers even though we don't need it...


----------



## Shaishi

As a sponsor returning to uk, I need to find a job in uk.
Would they look at the 28 day rule on the future job? Since i will need to give a 3 months warning of my resignation and also go look for a job in uk


----------



## Anxious_

Say I get paid in the 13th of may and complete my online application on the 16th, the most recent of the 6 months bank statements could be pulled out of my bank the 14th of may and be acceptable? Also since they disregard anyother financial information after the 16th of may, would it be useless to put the extra income i Wil have made by my intended leave date in the section where we put anything that we wish for them to know?


----------



## Erdi88

*nervous about finacial docx*

My boyfriend (Australian, currently on a tier 5 visa in the UK) and I (German, we have been together and living together for 5 years, in Australia, Germany and now here) have just applied for a unmarried partner visa and I just realized about the 28 day rule. Our bank statement was stamped 27th January and the payslips are also from January, December and October. My boyfriends employer sent a letter confirming employment just a couple days prior to us applying.

Do you think they will refuse us?


----------



## nyclon

Exactly what visa are you applying for?


----------



## Erdi88

Unmarried partner visa


----------



## Joppa

If your last payslip is dated more than 28 days before online application (it looks like 2 months before), you are unlikely to meet the requirement and refusal is likely.


----------



## Erdi88

Crap....do they sometimes ask for additional information? also I did not know you could apply online. We did it via mail.


----------



## Joppa

Not normally. Straight rejection is usual. 
You must apply online unless you are in North Korea.


----------



## nyclon

So you applied for FLR (M) from within the UK?


----------



## Erdi88

I just checked, you can only apply for Visa online, if you are outside the UK. We are in the uk and applied for a EFM visa


----------



## Joppa

You mean residence card under EEA regulations on form EEA(FM)?


----------



## Erdi88

we were told its a visa, but year eea fm form. also does anyone know how long processing takes?


----------



## Joppa

Up to 6 months. Recently people have been getting it between 5 and 6 months.


----------



## wasabisabi

Joppa said:


> Employment letter - yes. Inspection report - no.
> Always from online application if you are applying abroad.


Hi Joppa,

I thought the employment letter just needed to be up-to-date and not necessarily within 28 days, as this was mentioned in other threads?

Our bank statements and payslips are all clearly within 28 days, but the letter is 30 days....will we be refused?!

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

wasabisabi said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> I thought the employment letter just needed to be up-to-date and not necessarily within 28 days, as this was mentioned in other threads?
> 
> Our bank statements and payslips are all clearly within 28 days, but the letter is 30 days....will we be refused?!
> 
> Thanks!


A member was recently refused for a couple of reasons one of which was that the employment letter wasn't dated within 28 days of application. At this point all you can do is wait.


----------



## wasabisabi

nyclon said:


> A member was recently refused for a couple of reasons one of which was that the employment letter wasn't dated within 28 days of application. At this point all you can do is wait.


Thanks Nyclon...seeing as our latest payslip and bank statement, which still shows the same annual pay, came in after the letter of employment...I would hope that they can put two and two together and won't reject it on these grounds. Especially if we have everything else in order!

But you're right, all we can do is wait for now I guess :/


----------



## Carrineg

*28 day documents.*

Hi Moderators. 

I am still confused about the 28 day document. Sorry I can be abit thick sometimes 

So far, I have completed the online application but not submitted them yet. 

My husband (sponsor) is in the midst of getting his bank statement from the bank as he usually receives e-statement. We opted for the cash savings financial requirement (GBP67k) and bank statements is all we need. That is correct right? 

And I (applicant) am currently not working, so I do not have to give any financial related supporting document.

Since we have not receive this from the bank, I was wondering if I could submit the application online and wait for them to get back to me while I wait for the statement.

I have got my TB test results and they are valid for 6 months from 19 April 2016. So that should be okay.

Thank you in advance for all your assistance.

Cheers,
CarrineG


----------



## Joppa

For cash savings, you need to show the origin of funds, such as a gift from donor, sale of assets like house, or regular transfers from your earned income.
If savings alone meet the requirement, there is no need to submit any other financial information. The most recent statement should cover the financial state right up to the date of application.


----------



## RedCello

Hello, 

I have reviewed this thread but still have a query if anyone can help,

I need to book a premium appointment as my spouse visa expires May 29th and am ready to do that now but I am a bit concerned about the date on our bank statement. 

The most recent statement I can obtain from the bank will end on the 14th of April. 28 days from then will be 12th of May. My May statement won't stop until the 14th of May and then I have to wait to receive it. This leads me to believe that I would have to have the appointment by the 12th of May in order to avoid any issues... is this right? 

I was aiming to have the appointment at the end of May due to new job commitments but it does take me a while to receive my statement and I'm not sure when I would receive my May statement. 

Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Joppa

Provided your most recent bank statement dated no more than 28 days before your appointment, you are fine. So if your appointment is on 31st May, the latest statement must be dated no older than 3rd May.


----------



## RedCello

Hi Joppa, 

Thanks for this. I've called the bank and they are going to send me a partial statement covering my finances until the 30th of April - I didn't know that they could do this but that is great news for me. I should receive it in time and it will be in date for my 21/05 appointment I plan on booking today. 

LLoyds Bankers - I asked customer care if I could go into a branch and have them print out the statement and get it signed/stamped but they informed me that each branch is different in this request. This was my understanding before calling based on what I've read but it is important to know for anyone else that might be in a similar situation.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## Scottie67

*Inckme from occupational pension*

Hi Joppa, my fiancee and I meet financial requirements of FLR(M) via my ill health occupational pension. Unfortunately, the pension scheme does not provide monthly payment slips except if there is a variation in amount paid which is usually only in April each year due to changes in tax and pension. We are planning to submit pension award letter and P60 which will both be over 28 days old on appointment date along with last 6 months bank statements showing receipt of pension Do you think this will be satisfactory or do you think I need to try and get pension scheme to provide me with a letter confrming pension dated within 28 days of our appointment? Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

It doesn't matter in your case. 28-day rule doesn't apply.


----------



## Scottie67

Joppa said:


> It doesn't matter in your case. 28-day rule doesn't apply.


Thanks Joppa, that will make things a little easier. 

Although 28 days no longer relevant to me I will ask one other question as it may be beneficial to others. Where documents such as bank statements are normally only availble online, is it acceptable to submit a printed copy that has been stamped and signed by bank (within 28 days where that ruke applies)? Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, though some banks (such as HSBC) are very reluctant to stamp or authenticate online statement.


----------



## Lulu21

Hello again all,

For a cat A spouse visa, I'm supplying my bank statements from Nov 26th 2015 - May 25th 2016. As I understand it, I must book the appointment and pay for the application before June 21st or my bank statements will be older than 28 days. Is that correct?


----------



## Lulu21

NB It's my wife that will be completing the online application and booking the appointment for Osaka.


----------



## Butterfly077

Hi 

What about council tax documents if you pay these monthly should it be the most recent payment?


----------



## ILR1980

Butterfly077 said:


> Hi
> 
> What about council tax documents if you pay these monthly should it be the most recent payment?


yes or you can ask them to send you bill where they will mention remaining monthly installement of your annual council tax and when you will need to pay them


----------



## nyclon

Butterfly077 said:


> Hi
> 
> What about council tax documents if you pay these monthly should it be the most recent payment?


No. As stated in the original post this deals with your financial documents. 

Council tax bills are generally issued yearly. Whether you are using it to prove that you live together or for accommodation you just need the most recent one and it needs to be an original.


----------



## Lulu21

Lulu21 said:


> Hello again all,
> 
> For a cat A spouse visa, I'm supplying my bank statements from Nov 26th 2015 - May 25th 2016. As I understand it, I must book the appointment and pay for the application before June 21st or my bank statements will be older than 28 days. Is that correct?


Can anyone help me with this query?


----------



## nyclon

Lulu21 said:


> Can anyone help me with this query?


You count back from the day of application. So if you apply on 21 June your oldest bank statement and pay slip have to be dated by May 24 or later.


----------



## Lulu21

nyclon said:


> You count back from the day of application. So if you apply on 21 June your oldest bank statement and pay slip have to be dated by May 24 or later.


Thanks for you help.

Do you mean my oldest or my most recent bank statement and payslip have to be dated May 24 or later?

Sorry if I'm being dense! My oldest statement would be from Dec 2015, 6 months ago (6 months of statements/payslips).


----------



## nyclon

Lulu21 said:


> Thanks for you help. Do you mean my oldest or my most recent bank statement and payslip have to be dated May 24 or later? Sorry if I'm being dense! My oldest statement would be from Dec 2015, 6 months ago (6 months of statements/payslips).


I am so sorry! I meant most recent. Been a long day.


----------



## Shaishi

Small question, my payslip only shows the month and year on it, how would they know if 28 days have passed or not? Or on the other side, how can I prove it?


----------



## Shaishi

Can someone help me please? Joppa? Or any other admin


----------



## Asad1232009

*28 day rule*

Does this apply to council tax and utility bills?


----------



## nyclon

Asad1232009 said:


> Does this apply to council tax and utility bills?



Please read the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## lasanja

Does this apply for documents such as Property Inspection Report and Title from Registry Extract? I got them dating March or April this year not sure because I still have not received back all my paper work from embassy after refusal. I was planning to reapply again in month or two, anyway it is going to be this year. Do I need to get new documents or these are still valid? I would hate to get refusal again because outdated documents. Thanks.


----------



## nyclon

lasanja said:


> Does this apply for documents such as Property Inspection Report and Title from Registry Extract? I got them dating March or April this year not sure because I still have not received back all my paper work from embassy after refusal. I was planning to reapply again in month or two, anyway it is going to be this year. Do I need to get new documents or these are still valid? I would hate to get refusal again because outdated documents. Thanks.


Please read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## lasanja

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the thread.


Yes, i have done that. And it said "Other documents generally are not subject to this rule, but naturally they are expected to be up to date."
What does "up to date" mean in this case? Does few months mean up to date or not, I mean if it is in a same calendar year as applying for visa? 
Thank you.


----------



## Ejmax

My wife (sponsor) has sent me all supporting documents to Nigeria and I'm due to submitting my application in a couple of days. Unfortunately, her payslip wouldn't meet the 28 day rule. It would have gone pass by about 2-3 days. Asking her to get the June payslip and send down to me in Nigeria doesn't seem feasible as a result of time constraints. Please can I submit the application here in Nigeria while I have her send in to SHEFFIELD the June payslip and a bank statement reflecting the payment? Possibly both of us including a cover letter? Would this solve this problem or what else should I do? Your answer would be highly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon

Ejmax said:


> My wife (sponsor) has sent me all supporting documents to Nigeria and I'm due to submitting my application in a couple of days. Unfortunately, her payslip wouldn't meet the 28 day rule. It would have gone pass by about 2-3 days. Asking her to get the June payslip and send down to me in Nigeria doesn't seem feasible as a result of time constraints. Please can I submit the application here in Nigeria while I have her send in to SHEFFIELD the June payslip and a bank statement reflecting the payment? Possibly both of us including a cover letter? Would this solve this problem or what else should I do? Your answer would be highly appreciated.


You must submit all documents at your appointment in Nigeria.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-nigeria


----------



## Ejmax

nyclon said:


> Ejmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife (sponsor) has sent me all supporting documents to Nigeria and I'm due to submitting my application in a couple of days. Unfortunately, her payslip wouldn't meet the 28 day rule. It would have gone pass by about 2-3 days. Asking her to get the June payslip and send down to me in Nigeria doesn't seem feasible as a result of time constraints. Please can I submit the application here in Nigeria while I have her send in to SHEFFIELD the June payslip and a bank statement reflecting the payment? Possibly both of us including a cover letter? Would this solve this problem or what else should I do? Your answer would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> You must submit all documents at your appointment in Nigeria.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-nigeria
Click to expand...

Thank you nyclon for your answer. The link above seem to address visa application in general and definitely I submitted all documents on Nigeria in all my previous travels to the UK. There seems to be a contradiction as there's SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS FOR SETTLEMENT APPLICATION document found on the TLScobtact website
https://uk.tlscontact.com/ng/lgv/index.php
Which says otherwise. Below is the link to the document emanating from the UKVI. 
https://uk.tlscontact.com/ng/LGV/res/upload/ukvi-uk/West_africa-settlement.pdf
I've also read somewhere where Joppa mentioned that either the couple can send out supporting, that is to the VIC oversea in person or to SHEFFIELD via post. 
Please nyclon, Joppa and anyone reading this suggest the best option for me to take regarding my situation.


----------



## nyclon

It depends on where you are applying from. Some applicants submit everything at a VAC and some send their documents to Sheffield. It looks like my link was outdated and Nigerian applicants send their documents to Sheffield.


----------



## Ejmax

Ok nyclon, thank you so much


----------



## manel

*The 28 days rule*

Hello Joppa and every one here ,Joppa I have a question my friend will apply for her spouse visa next month ,she submitted her application form online on 28th June but hasn't pay yet as she wants to pay cash on the day of appointment which is the 25th July ,her husband is paid weekly ,his last payslip and bank statement will be on the 1st July 2016 ,so how will they count the 28 days .in her case ,will be she fine ? Her last payslip and bank statement should be before 28th June or after ?or should they be 28 days before her biometrics ?????


----------



## nyclon

manel said:


> Hello Joppa and every one here ,Joppa I have a question my friend will apply for her spouse visa next month ,she submitted her application form online on 28th June but hasn't pay yet as she wants to pay cash on the day of appointment which is the 25th July ,her husband is paid weekly ,his last payslip and bank statement will be on the 1st July 2016 ,so how will they count the 28 days .in her case ,will be she fine ? Her last payslip and bank statement should be before 28th June or after ?or should they be 28 days before her biometrics ?????


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## mansi.p

I think I more or less understand the 28 day rule after going through all the posts here, but I still have a doubt and would appreciate any help.

I had first made my application on 1st june and taken an appointment for 3 weeks after but because of some issues with the tenant letter, we had to postpone the appointment, to 11th july, but I was going through this forum again to make sure we hadn't missed anything, and I realised my mistake about the bank statements, and them needing to be original, and so eventually after talking to the bank(HSBC, won't stamp, so they will have to covert the account to paper statement from green bank account and then generate the statements) we have finally rescheduled our appointment to 21st july.

The employment letter and bank letter are dated 17th may, so as has been mentioned earlier, nothing dated after 1st june would be accepted, right?

So will these documents suffice or should I cancel the appointment and make a new application and ask my husband to send new employment letter and new letter from the bank along with the statements?


Sorry but am confused, and a little frustrated with each delay.

Kindly help


----------



## mansi.p

*Kindly help*

Could someone please reply to my question, I really am getting very anxious and feeling lost.


----------



## Asad1232009

i would make a new application. you should only book an appointment once everything is ready as they count from the online application date thats if you paid online. postponing your appointment still requires the documents to be within 28 before the online application and not after. However it is better to be safe than sorry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mansi.p

Thank you so so much for your reply.

Really appreciate it.


----------



## Ejmax

mansi.p said:


> Could someone please reply to my question, I really am getting very anxious and feeling lost.


If you paid online, use the date of payment to count your 28 days backward. Date of payment is the date that would appear in your application form print out. Use it as a basis. Extending your VAC appointment while you haven't paid online then sure you'll have to use a new date and make sure your documents are up to date.


----------



## nikkidiamond

Hi. My husband has his appt tuesday for his flr in croydon. I have to apply under category b because i resigned from my previous role 4 months ago.. the problem is now the role i was in upto friday 8/7/2016 was a tempory role with one part of the company and working alongside the other part of the company they have asked for my manager to release me to them on a fixed term contract which i start on monday. My question is do i put this new role on my application that i start monday (the appt with home office is tuesday..) or would it be the job i had upto friday as my most recent employment.


----------



## Joppa

It should be your job situation on the date of appointment. Should they decide to contact your employer(s) and get a different answer, this can get him into difficulties.


----------



## nikkidiamond

Do you suggest i write a letter with my new contract explaing the transition?


----------



## Annie2002

Hi, We are ready with are documents and about to fill up online application today for spouse visa. Financial documents are are well within 28 days. My husband in UK rents a house so we asked Landlord to give his permission on a letter for me to stay in the same house once I am there as my name is not there in the rent agreement. Is Landlord permission's letter would fall under financial document category?


----------



## mansi.p

Annie2002 said:


> Hi, We are ready with are documents and about to fill up online application today for spouse visa. Financial documents are are well within 28 days. My husband in UK rents a house so we asked Landlord to give his permission on a letter for me to stay in the same house once I am there as my name is not there in the rent agreement. Is Landlord permission's letter would fall under financial document category?


No. The letter from the landlord need not be within 28 days, only the bank letter, bank statements and employment letter need to be within 28 days of online application.
This is correct to the best of my knowledge, someone kindly correct me if I am wrong


----------



## KR258

Hi, could someone help advise me please. 

I get paid on the 21st of every month and started my new job on 3rd May 2016. Since I will get my 6 month payslip on 21st October, a Friday, if I send all my documents and letter to my spouse to apply for the family of a settled person is this ok? Even though I haven't technically worked for exactly 6 months, which will be on the 3rd November, but I will have got paid for it all, as the company pays on the 21st of the month instead of the end of the month. 

I had a small gap in between this and my last job so can't show 12 months of continuous payslips under option B. 

Thanks, 

Kirsty


----------



## Annie2002

KR258 said:


> Hi, could someone help advise me please.
> 
> I get paid on the 21st of every month and started my new job on 3rd May 2016. Since I will get my 6 month payslip on 21st October, a Friday, if I send all my documents and letter to my spouse to apply for the family of a settled person is this ok? Even though I haven't technically worked for exactly 6 months, which will be on the 3rd November, but I will have got paid for it all, as the company pays on the 21st of the month instead of the end of the month.
> 
> I had a small gap in between this and my last job so can't show 12 months of continuous payslips under option B.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kirsty


Hi Kirsty,

We had similar situation last year, we had to wait until my husband completed continuous 6 months in his job. I would not suggest to send documents now or apply for visa as it would get rejected straight away.Your financial documents should not be more than 28 days old at time of the submission. 
In the meanwhile you can start arranging other supporting documents. Though 28 days rules doesn't apply on these, but should be as recent as possible. 

Regards,
Annie


----------



## KR258

Annie2002 said:


> Hi Kirsty,
> 
> We had similar situation last year, we had to wait until my husband completed continuous 6 months in his job. I would not suggest to send documents now or apply for visa as it would get rejected straight away.Your financial documents should not be more than 28 days old at time of the submission.
> In the meanwhile you can start arranging other supporting documents. Though 28 days rules doesn't apply on these, but should be as recent as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Annie


Hi Annie.
Thank you for your reply. Good to know we're not the only ones in the same boat!

No we’re definitely not applying now. We’re applying at the end of October, after I get my 6 month pay slip on 21st. The query I had was if it is ok to submit around the 23rd October after I get the 6 month payslip although I’ll have worked a full 6 months by 3rd November, but already paid for this on the 21st October as they pay then instead of the 31st of the month as other companies do. Will I have this explained in the employment letter from HR do you think? Anyone else had experience this this specifically too? 

Thanks, Kirsty


----------



## Annie2002

KR258 said:


> Hi Annie.
> Thank you for your reply. Good to know we're not the only ones in the same boat!
> 
> No we’re definitely not applying now. We’re applying at the end of October, after I get my 6 month pay slip on 21st. The query I had was if it is ok to submit around the 23rd October after I get the 6 month payslip although I’ll have worked a full 6 months by 3rd November, but already paid for this on the 21st October as they pay then instead of the 31st of the month as other companies do. Will I have this explained in the employment letter from HR do you think? Anyone else had experience this this specifically too?
> 
> Thanks, Kirsty


Hi Kirsty,

Sorry don't have a technically correct answer for this situation of your's. May be someone here could help you better. 

if I would have been in your situation, would have waited for another few days to finish 6 months and same can be proved by your employment letter. Just a suggestion. 

Regards,
Annie


----------



## nyclon

You need t have actually been employed for a full 6 months. From FM 1.7:


5.1.1. Where the applicant’s partner (and/or the applicant if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in salaried employment at the date of application and has been with the same employer for at least 6 months prior to the date of application


----------



## abidshaz

Hi Joppa

My wife's spouse visa is about to finish on the 10th October 2016. We will be having to reapply again for the 2.5 year visa using FLR(M). When is the earliest we can apply?


----------



## nyclon

abidshaz said:


> Hi Joppa
> 
> My wife's spouse visa is about to finish on the 10th October 2016. We will be having to reapply again for the 2.5 year visa using FLR(M). When is the earliest we can apply?


Read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## abidshaz

Sorry I must be going blind or I illiterate. I cant see the answer Im looking for. Would it be 28 days ?


----------



## nyclon

I've moved your post to the correct thread. Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Stippy

Hi all, I am submitting documents for a settlement visa, category D (cash savings) and just checking whether a printed list of transactions (from an online account) is acceptable as long as it has also been stamped and signed from the bank? My account only gives bank statements 6 monthly (eg. the latest one is up to 4/6/16) and I need the transactions to continue to August as that's my application date. MAny thanks.


----------



## kensP-51

Yesterday I asked UKVI when did the 28 day rule begin for a spousal visa because I needed clarification and this was their reply.....

"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, the application timescales begin once your
biometrics are taken."

This may be of some help for those who have significant time delays before their biometrics are taken.


----------



## nyclon

kensP-51 said:


> Yesterday I asked UKVI when did the 28 day rule begin for a spousal visa because I needed clarification and this was their reply.....
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, the application timescales begin once your
> biometrics are taken."
> 
> This may be of some help for those who have significant time delays before their biometrics are taken.


The helpline is run by a 3rd party not UKVI and they have been know to give out incorrect information and this is incorrect. Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Kylemacca01

*28 day rule - premium appointment clarification*

Is the 28 day rule for financial docs from the premium appointment date, or from the payment/booking date?? (Up to 28 days before appointment)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

Kylemacca01 said:


> Is the 28 day rule for financial docs from the premium appointment date, or from the payment/booking date?? (Up to 28 days before appointment)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Kylemacca01

nyclon said:


> See the 1st post in the sticky.




Got it, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kensP-51

nyclon said:


> The helpline is run by a 3rd party not UKVI and they have been know to give out incorrect information and this is incorrect. Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


Gotcha


----------



## Alexr1993

Hi there,

I was wondering if someone could help me. My wife is from Peru and I am from Yorkshire, England. I understand that I have to provide 6 bank statements and 6 payslips. I get paid at the end of the month but only started on August 8th (therefore my pay that month, multiplied by 6, does not make up the £9800), however, if all payslips are all added up manually, it makes more than the required amount. How is this calculated?

In addition, I receive my bank statements on around the 20th of each month. So I will have to wait an additional 20 days after I get paid for my last payslip to show the last payment coming in. I can ring my bank and change the date I receive these, but it takes 2 months to come into account. Do you think it would be worth doing this so that I receive the bank statements on the 4/5th of each month instead? Of course this will mean the first bank statements that come are different times of the month than the others, is this a problem?


----------



## Elmore

you can ask the bank to process the monthly statement for any date of the month, I asked my bank to send me a monthly statement the day after payday.


----------



## Angela91

*Fiancé visa the 28 days rule*

Hey guys,

I hope you can help me I am in a very stressful position.

I am applying for the fiancé visa, I have submitted the application online on the 11th of September. My fiancé bank statement is dated on the 31 of August, and his payslip is dated on the 30 of August.

My appointement is due on the 27 of September. Are we still within the 28 days rule, or do we need to wait for the September payslip and bank statement and apply in october?.


Thank you so much for your help,

A very stressed fiancé


----------



## nyclon

Angela91 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hope you can help me I am in a very stressful position.
> 
> I am applying for the fiancé visa, I have submitted the application online on the 11th of September. My fiancé bank statement is dated on the 31 of August, and his payslip is dated on the 30 of August.
> 
> My appointement is due on the 27 of September. Are we still within the 28 days rule, or do we need to wait for the September payslip and bank statement and apply in october?.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help,
> 
> A very stressed fiancé


r

Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Angela91

I have already read the topic. I just want to double check because i am not too sure that my calculations are correct. If it is from the date i ve submitted the application ( 11 of sept) and the payslip in dated on the 31 of august it means i am still withib the time frame. ?


----------



## Jackjones

Can someone please confirm, I understand that when applying for FLR(M) in person using the premium service, financial documents have to be dated within 28 days of when you attend the appointment in person.

Is this appointment date in person the only date that counts?

i.e Is it OK for financial documents to be dated after the booking of the appointment was made online but on/before the the appointment in person ???


----------



## Banu

Hi. My husband UK citizen and me Azerbaijan citizen were married in Azerbaijan following the country's law. We were living there.Unfortunately my husband died this time when we were visiting his family in the UK. 
Now i need to apply to Probate in the UK. Do i have to legalise the marriage certificate with Apostille? What else proof will they need? Never applied for a spouce visa.


----------



## George89

Hi,

Does the 28 day rule apply to the letter from the employer confirming that my electronic payslips are genuine, as required for the FLR spouse visa?


----------



## nyclon

George89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does the 28 day rule apply to the letter from the employer confirming that my electronic payslips are genuine, as required for the FLR spouse visa?


It's probably best if anything related to the financial requirement falls within the 28 day rule.


----------



## GE2016

Hi -

Applying for FLR(M).

My husband changed jobs half way through last month and has not received a payslip from his new company. Instead, he will receive his first payslip, and 1.5 months worth of pay at the end of this month. This is noted clearly in the letter from his employer, which itself is dated WITHIN 28 days of my premium center appointment.

So we have all his previous payslips, including his final one from his former job mid-September, but not one dated within 28 days of my appointment.

Will the letter from his employer suffice in replacement for the payslip? Or will our application likely be unsuccessful?

(From my understanding of the financial requirements, since we're applying under Cat B, my husband does not necessarily need to provide all the recent payslips, so long as we have payslips from within the past 12 months that show he's earned over £18,600, and confirmation of his current annual salary over £18,600 from his current employer. Is my reading of the rules correct?)

Thanks.


----------



## royan_ami

Hi,
My husband's visa is expiring on 29 Jan 2017 and I have booked the premium service appointment on 29 Dec 2016 to apply for FLR (M). Is it within the time frame? 

Just read that for ILR it is strictly within 28 days and panicked that I have booked my appointment a bit early.

your answer is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

royan_ami said:


> Hi,
> My husband's visa is expiring on 29 Jan 2017 and I have booked the premium service appointment on 29 Dec 2016 to apply for FLR (M). Is it within the time frame?
> 
> Just read that for ILR it is strictly within 28 days and panicked that I have booked my appointment a bit early.
> 
> your answer is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Read the 1st post in the sticky. You are applying too early.


----------



## Joppa

Earliest you can apply is 1st January, but as it's a bank holiday (and the following day), the first day is 3rd January.


----------



## royan_ami

Thank you!


----------



## royan_ami

What if I am submitting the bank statements and pays slips before I went on maternity leave?
Is that still OK?

The letter from the management confirming employment is dated 07/01/2017 and we have booked the premium service appointment on the 25th Jan 2017.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, you can do that.


----------



## royan_ami

royan_ami said:


> What if I am submitting the bank statements and pays slips before I went on maternity leave?
> Is that still OK?
> 
> The letter from the management confirming employment is dated 07/01/2017 and we have booked the premium service appointment on the 25th Jan 2017.





Joppa said:


> Yes, you can do that.


Thanks a lot for your quick reply!


----------



## vames92

Just received approval for first extension of FLR(M) at Cardiff Premium Service center. Had a panic attack as last past slip in application was dated 30 Dec, which put me at 32 days depending on how it was counted. I had received January payslip, but did not have bank statement as it was posted yesterday. Was prepared to run to bank to obtain if needed. Case worker either missed or was lenient with 32 versus 28 days. Had I booked appointment for last week, I wouldn't have "risked" going in with slips past 28 day period. Reminder when booking appointments to take this into consideration.


----------



## missnancy

My husband and I are still very confused on the 28 day rule and can't find any clarity on government sites. Maybe we're looking in the wrong place. I started my spplication on January 17, submitted it on February 5, but haven't chosen or paid for our application day yet. I'm still waiting for his stuff to arrive in the mail. His last paystub is dated January 25 and his most recent bank statement he got from the bank I think around Feb 1st. Will I be okay to submit in Tokyo around February 20th?


----------



## Asad1232009

its a very simple rule. the day you apply online nothing can be older than 28 days before that except the obvious. the latest payslip bank statement letter from landlord letter from employer (council tax utility bills latest one )All should be no more than 28 days old at the time when start your online application.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## missnancy

Asad1232009 said:


> its a very simple rule. the day you apply online nothing can be older than 28 days before that except the obvious. the latest payslip bank statement letter from landlord letter from employer (council tax utility bills latest one )All should be no more than 28 days old at the time when start your online application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It might be a very simple rule to you, but it's obviously not so simple to the hundreds of us who aren't clear on it and in a nervous panic over our applications. 

According to you it's 28 days from January 17th which is when I first started my application process even though I haven't paid for or booked the appointment. Can someone please verify this please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Freddyboy1957

missnancy said:


> It might be a very simple rule to you, but it's obviously not so simple to the hundreds of us who aren't clear on it and in a nervous panic over our applications.
> 
> According to you it's 28 days from January 17th which is when I first started my application process even though I haven't paid for or booked the appointment. Can someone please verify this please? Thank you in advance.


The 28 day rules applies when you pay your application fee online - this is the day considered to be the application date. The most recent payslip, bank statement, and letter from the employer must be no older than 28 calendar days from the application date. Other supporting documents such as council tax statements etc should be the latest available but are not subject to the 28 day rule - for example applications submitted this month will be supported by the most recently available council tax statement which for most people will be April last year.

If your husband's latest payslip is dated 25 January then you have until February 21 to submit and pay your application.

Hope this helps, and good luck with your application.


----------



## missnancy

Thank you so much Freddybiy1957. Very helpful indeed!


----------



## nyclon

missnancy said:


> Thank you so much Freddybiy1957. Very helpful indeed!


The 1st post in the sticky explains. This question gets asked again and again. The point of the sticky is to read the 1st post which answers this question which gets asked repeatedly .


----------



## r0cks

Hi my wife will be applying FLR(M) in March. I get the payment to my bank around 18th-20th of every month from the employer but I get the payslips dated end of every month. Is this going to be an issue? Sorry if anyone has asked this question before.
Please advise me. Thanks in advance


----------



## seanmcint

*28 day and date of application*



Joppa said:


> 28 days before biometric appointment and submission of documents...


If this is the case can I apply online before the 90 days (in order to get a submission appointment as early as possible in the 90 day period) and would 28 days before the online application still apply?


----------



## nyclon

seanmcint said:


> If this is the case can I apply online before the 90 days (in order to get a submission appointment as early as possible in the 90 day period) and would 28 days before the online application still apply?


No. You have to do biometrics in a reasonable amount of time after submission. 90 days is not reasonable and there will be no option to make an appointment that far ahead of time.


----------



## seanmcint

nyclon said:


> 90 days is not reasonable.


Sorry, I was not clear. What I mean is that I cannot apply until 90 days before I need the visa. 
However, I thought this was 90 days from the appointment and not from the date of the online application. 
My plan was to do the online application a couple of weeks before this 90 day period to get an early appointment.

Anyway, my question was (if i'm correct above) is the 28 days prior to the application online or the appointment?


----------



## nyclon

seanmcint said:


> Sorry, I was not clear. What I mean is that I cannot apply until 90 days before I need the visa.
> However, I thought this was 90 days from the appointment and not from the date of the online application.
> My plan was to do the online application a couple of weeks before this 90 day period to get an early appointment.
> 
> Anyway, my question was (if i'm correct above) is the 28 days prior to the application online or the appointment?


See the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## jamie.huang

Hi there, 

I think I'm facing a tricky situation in regards to my payslip. 

My latest payslip was issued on the 31th of Jan. The premium service appointment has been booked for 1st March, do I need to include my Feb pay as well (which won't be dated until 28th Feb?




nyclon said:


> See the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, you should, plus getting latest bank statement printed out and stamped.


----------



## jamie.huang

Thank you so much for getting back to me, Joppa.

My concern is that it's very difficult for me to get my payslip issue sorted. The company I work for doesn't provide original payslips nor letter to verify the authenticity of payslip printoffs. I finally managed to ask the HR responsible (who is based in London) to put the company's header on my payslip and sign. I live in Scotland and it does take 1 working day for me to receive the signed payslip. 

If I'm unable to provide the latest payslip with a signature, is it OK that I provide the previous 6 months payslips (all with company header and HR responsible's signature) along with my Feb payslip that has no signature and write a cover letter to explain the situation?

Bank statement is a bit easier to sort I think. 

Thank you again.



Joppa said:


> Yes, you should, plus getting latest bank statement printed out and stamped.


----------



## ukmanfresh

I have a question, and sorry if it's been answered before. 

I have the following documents:

Electronic Savings Account Statement (stamped) dated - 1st Feb 17,
Electronic Payslip (signed) dated - 05 Feb 17,
Offical Bank statement dated - 08 Feb 17.

If I apply online tomorrow the 26th Feb 17 will I be satisfying the 28 day rule?

Secondly, If I apply online tomorrow; how much time will she have before she has to go to her Biometrics appointment (her and her child)?

I will be filling the application out for her online, printing it off and overnighting the forms and supporting documents to USA. So if she has to go to the appointment the next day I wont have enough time to get the documents to her.

Any advice on these two matters?

Thanks


----------



## Freddyboy1957

ukmanfresh said:


> I have a question, and sorry if it's been answered before.
> 
> I have the following documents:
> 
> Electronic Savings Account Statement (stamped) dated - 1st Feb 17,
> Electronic Payslip (signed) dated - 05 Feb 17,
> Offical Bank statement dated - 08 Feb 17.
> 
> If I apply online tomorrow the 26th Feb 17 will I be satisfying the 28 day rule?
> 
> Secondly, If I apply online tomorrow; how much time will she have before she has to go to her Biometrics appointment (her and her child)?
> 
> I will be filling the application out for her online, printing it off and overnighting the forms and supporting documents to USA. So if she has to go to the appointment the next day I wont have enough time to get the documents to her.
> 
> Any advice on these two matters?
> 
> Thanks


If you apply online and pay tomorrow then the documents you have mentioned will satisfy the 28 day rule. The biometrics should be completed within 'a reasonable amount of time', whatever that is - I would say that up to 2-3 weeks afterwards would be ok but anything more than that is pushing it.


----------



## ukmanfresh

Thanks Freddyboy1957,

Do you get much of an option when booking the biometrics though? Could it turn out that if we pay tomorrow then the only available biometric appointment is the next day? This wouldn't leave me enough time to post my wife the documents.


----------



## Freddyboy1957

ukmanfresh said:


> Thanks Freddyboy1957,
> 
> Do you get much of an option when booking the biometrics though? Could it turn out that if we pay tomorrow then the only available biometric appointment is the next day? This wouldn't leave me enough time to post my wife the documents.


I'm not sure about the States, but in Philippines you get a range of date options. We had to wait 10 days from the date of application for the first available biometric appointment.


----------



## nyclon

ukmanfresh said:


> Thanks Freddyboy1957,
> 
> Do you get much of an option when booking the biometrics though? Could it turn out that if we pay tomorrow then the only available biometric appointment is the next day? This wouldn't leave me enough time to post my wife the documents.


y

It's unlikely that the only option would be the day after you apply. You get a range of options.


----------



## ukmanfresh

Thanks for the help people.


----------



## khenry

In a thread already chalk full of clarification, I'll ask for an additional piece. 

We just applied this past Sunday (Feb. 26) for a settlement visa, under Category A just double-checking all our documents, I noticed two things: 

Regarding the 28-day rule, my wife's payslip is dated 31 January (27 days prior), which is clearly stated at the top by her name, employee number, etc - which is the date I've been using, it's the most predominate. However in the bottom left of the payslip, it says "date published" with the date of 27 January listed (which is strange because we didn't ask for the requested documents until the middle of February), I'm assuming it's computer generated. 

Additionally, on her bank statements, she is actually paid on 27 January, that is the day the money enters her account. 

With that, should I be using the date the money is deposited in her account, or the date of the pay slip? All her pay slips are dated for either the 30 or 31st of each month, while the money may go in a few days earlier to accommodate I'm assuming for weekends, holidays, etc. 

Again, at the top, the clearest date listed 31/01/2017 and beside that "pay period 10". 

Just wanting to make sure, if it is past the 28-days, then I'll have to cancel and re-apply. Just caught my attention and hadn't noticed that before. Sorry if this has been discussed before, I went through the thread and didn't notice anything, so apologies if this has already been covered. 

Thanks as always


----------



## nomaan42

Hi,
I had a query with regards to financial documents in category C (Maintenance Grant). As these are letters for future payments (payments for a year, applying 3 months in advance), does the 28 day rule still apply? Seeing as my grant is received from Student Finance England, the only letter I receive is after I make the application for the following year, which is now open. Does this letter have to be dated within 28 days of the application? And if so should I wait to apply for the grant at a closer time to when I will apply?


----------



## nyclon

khenry said:


> In a thread already chalk full of clarification, I'll ask for an additional piece.
> 
> We just applied this past Sunday (Feb. 26) for a settlement visa, under Category A just double-checking all our documents, I noticed two things:
> 
> Regarding the 28-day rule, my wife's payslip is dated 31 January (27 days prior), which is clearly stated at the top by her name, employee number, etc - which is the date I've been using, it's the most predominate. However in the bottom left of the payslip, it says "date published" with the date of 27 January listed (which is strange because we didn't ask for the requested documents until the middle of February), I'm assuming it's computer generated.
> 
> Additionally, on her bank statements, she is actually paid on 27 January, that is the day the money enters her account.
> 
> With that, should I be using the date the money is deposited in her account, or the date of the pay slip? All her pay slips are dated for either the 30 or 31st of each month, while the money may go in a few days earlier to accommodate I'm assuming for weekends, holidays, etc.
> 
> Again, at the top, the clearest date listed 31/01/2017 and beside that "pay period 10".
> 
> Just wanting to make sure, if it is past the 28-days, then I'll have to cancel and re-apply. Just caught my attention and hadn't noticed that before. Sorry if this has been discussed before, I went through the thread and didn't notice anything, so apologies if this has already been covered.
> 
> Thanks as always


The most recent pay slip and bank statement must individually be no more than 28 days old at the time of online application. If the deposit was made on the 27 of Jan and you applied on the 26 of Feb then the bank statement it is more than 28 days old.


----------



## nyclon

nyclon said:


> The most recent pay slip and bank statement must individually be no more than 28 days old at the time of online application. If the deposit was made on the 27 of Jan and you applied on the 26 of Feb then the bank statement it is more than 28 days old.


To clarify further, your last pay slip, last bank statement and letter of employment can all have different dates but they *all* have to be dated within 28 days of online application.


----------



## khenry

My apologies - the bank statement is dated 15 Feb, so no issues there. We received the letter of employment mid-February as well, which states her length of employment, daily wage, rotation etc and is signed and dated. 

During that they also sent all her original payslips, and stamped them with their company seal, so all those documents were received in the 28-days prior to the application. 

The last payslip we used, and perhaps I'm not articulating it well enough, is dated 31/01/2017 at the top and there's just a funny bit at the bottom that says "date published - 27 Jan". 

I know the difference a day can make, but in my estimation, the 31 Jan is the date of the pay slip - though I may be incorrect based on others perceptions. Would a photo with the sensitive data removed help at all? 

Thanks again, I do appreciate all your time. Cheers!


----------



## nyclon

khenry said:


> My apologies - the bank statement is dated 15 Feb, so no issues there. We received the letter of employment mid-February as well, which states her length of employment, daily wage, rotation etc and is signed and dated.
> 
> During that they also sent all her original payslips, and stamped them with their company seal, so all those documents were received in the 28-days prior to the application.
> 
> The last payslip we used, and perhaps I'm not articulating it well enough, is dated 31/01/2017 at the top and there's just a funny bit at the bottom that says "date published - 27 Jan".
> 
> I know the difference a day can make, but in my estimation, the 31 Jan is the date of the pay slip - though I may be incorrect based on others perceptions. Would a photo with the sensitive data removed help at all? F
> 
> Thanks again, I do appreciate all your time. Cheers!


It doesn't matter what date the bank statement was issued. What matters is the date of deposit. So, if it was the 27 then it's more than 28 days before application. 

The date of the letter of employment is fine. 

My interpretation is that you have at least one financial document that is more than 28 days old.


----------



## naruto69r

Joppa said:


> Generally speaking, your most recent payslip and corresponding bank statement must be no older than 28 days on the date of your online application. It's not 28 days before biometric appointment and submission of documents.


So in effect what you are saying is, the moment you have gone on to "Pay for Application" and paid...










In that moment, *time freezes*. And as long as your last payslip/bank statement is within 28 days of that moment time freezes. You are going to be ok?

However long it takes *AFTER* to get your biometric appointment done and send off your supporting documents pack in the post to the Home Office... *Does not matter as long as you are not take many many months to get these last bits done*

Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?


----------



## nyclon

naruto69r said:


> So in effect what you are saying is, the moment you have gone on to "Pay for Application" and paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that moment, *time freezes*. And as long as your last payslip/bank statement is within 28 days of that moment time freezes. You are going to be ok?
> 
> However long it takes *AFTER* to get your biometric appointment done and send off your supporting documents pack in the post to the Home Office... *Does not matter as long as you are not take many many months to get these last bits done*
> 
> Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct?


No. It depends on where you are applying from. Most applicants submit their documents at their biometric's appointment. US applicants have 5 days from biometrics to post their documents. Pakistan applicants have 2 weeks (I think) to post their documents.


----------



## naruto69r

nyclon said:


> No. It depends on where you are applying from. Most applicants submit their documents at their biometric's appointment. US applicants have 5 days from biometrics to post their documents. Pakistan applicants have 2 weeks (I think) to post their documents.


Ok but the point regarding the freeze in time still stands? 

Would the following still be ok:

Planned Online application date: 26/03/2017
Last Payslip Dated - 28/02/2017 (26 days old at time of planned online application date)
Last Bank Statement will be received/dated - 20/03/2017 ( 6 days old at time of planned online application date)

This timeline is valid?

Go to biometrics appointment, submit all supporting documents, including the above.

Voila?

My wife is american so I am glad you gave that example.


----------



## naruto69r

Bump.

Nyclon, Joppa can you advise me please? Or anyone else who is confident?


----------



## nyclon

Fine. But, it's not the date of the bank statement that's important, it's the date of the deposit. Also, you need a letter of employment which should also be no more than 28 days old at the time of online application. 

Another also. Don't think of it as "freezing time". The reason for the 28 day rule it to ensure that the information is relatively current. They could still contact your employer to verify details.


----------



## seanmcint

Joppa said:


> Other documents generally are not subject to this rule, but naturally they are expected to be up to date.


What about the property inspection and land registry docs as these will be done a little ahead of time to avoid problems with the courier delivering them to me from the UK




Joppa said:


> It is also highly recommended that your letter of employment is also dated within 28 days.


The letter from my current employer will be within 28 days but the job offer is one year ahead. Will this be OK?


----------



## nyclon

seanmcint said:


> What about the property inspection and land registry docs as these will be done a little ahead of time to avoid problems with the courier delivering them to me from the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letter from my current employer will be within 28 days but the job offer is one year ahead. Will this be OK?


I don't think a year old job offer letter is going to suffice. You are expected to have a job lined up starting within 3 months of your return. I don't think it's reasonable to think that an employer has held a job offer open for a year.


----------



## naruto69r

nyclon said:


> Fine. But, it's not the date of the bank statement that's important, it's the date of the deposit. Also, you need a letter of employment which should also be no more than 28 days old at the time of online application.
> 
> Another also. Don't think of it as "freezing time". The reason for the 28 day rule it to ensure that the information is relatively current. They could still contact your employer to verify details.


Thanks so much nyclon, hero!

Understood regarding the date of deposit date being important rather than the bank statement itself.

But it is important from this point of view - i have to wait until this 20th March to get an original bank statement posted out to me, hsbc for me always produces monthly bank statements on 21st Month 1 - 20th Month 2 windows. So for me this will show the 21st Feb - 20th March transactions (and in amongst those transactions will be the all important salary deposit on the 28th Feb that evidences what my last payslip is claiming i was paid )... this makes the last payslip at least 20 days old until i even get chance to get my hands on the corresponding original bank statement - leaving me 8 days to get them out to my wife...which is enough time, but it makes things a little more nerve wracking.

Unless I am being totally stupid and am not aware of something that means i can do it faster.


----------



## Victoria1127

Hey, so I need some peace of mind - My local Premium Visa Appointment centre is Cardiff - however it was fully booked for the date I needed so I'm now travelling up to Glawgow with my husband.

We are applying for FLR (M) renewal and he was last paid on the 24/02/17 
the visa appointment is booked for the 23/04/17 which makes it bang on 28 days for the financial documents - is this okay as its obviously not over 28 days?

Cutting it fine but we struggled as it was last minute we found out about the NHS charges and had to get the funds together.


----------



## seanmcint

naruto69r said:


> i have to wait until this 20th March to get an original bank statement posted out to me, hsbc for me always produces monthly bank statements on 21st Month 1 - 20th Month 2 windows. So for me this will show the 21st Feb - 20th March transactions (and in amongst those transactions will be the all important salary deposit on the 28th Feb that evidences what my last payslip is claiming i was paid )... this makes the last payslip at least 20 days old until i even get chance to get my hands on the corresponding original bank statement - leaving me 8 days to get them out to my wife...which is enough time, but it makes things a little more nerve wracking.
> 
> Unless I am being totally stupid and am not aware of something that means i can do it faster.


If you call HSBC they will send you six months bank statements and a covering letter which you'll receive within 5 days. The statements will be up to and including the day you requested them.


----------



## rivercity

Hi everyone, on the 28day rule I just wanted to check something before we choose our appointment date. On my payslips would it be based on the pay period date or the date it says it is paid, for example last months payslip's pay period was 28/02/2017-28/03/2017 but on the same payslip the payment date is 31/03/2017.

I’m guessing it must me the payment date but I don’t want to leave anything uncertain that could be interpreted differently.

Thanks


----------



## Jschwing

Does this apply to on FLR? Or does this apply to joining family? Cause it could be pretty hard to time that up with shipping times from the U.K. To America?


----------



## oki81

I was due to send m FLR (M) application out at the first possible date (this Friday). However, this is also payday for me. Should I print the payslip and wait for my next bank statement to arrive before sending out, or should I just send out the application with March's payslip (and 5 months before that) and respective statements?


----------



## Scoobing

Hi Jobba,

My wife has a premium service appointment on 17 May and we completed the online application on 20 April (and paid for it the same day). The bank documents we will get will be dated within 28 days of the date of the premium service rather than the date we paid. Would this be an issue? We met the financial requirements on the day we made the application, but I am worried the post-application bank statements could potentially not be valid. 

Any clarity on this would be grately appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## hippoman

*28 Day Rule for Certified Bank Statement Copies*

Hi all,

Does the 28 day rule apply for the stamping/cover letter from the bank certifying bank statements if not original?


----------



## hippoman

Actually, same question above but for previous employment letter (for Cat B).


----------



## Joppa

Yes for any bank statement, original or stamped.
Not for previous job, but for current job, yes.


----------



## hippoman

Joppa said:


> Yes for any bank statement, original or stamped.
> Not for previous job, but for current job, yes.


Just to be clear, the latest bank statement will be original and within 28 days. The question above relates to the previous months - does the letter/stamping referring to those need to be within 28 days?


----------



## hippoman

hippoman said:


> Just to be clear, the latest bank statement will be original and within 28 days. The question above relates to the previous months - does the letter/stamping referring to those need to be within 28 days?


I guess to be safe, I should just get anything related to the bank that's not original i.e. a cover letter/stamping etc. within the 28 day rule. Even if the months it covers is outside of the 28 days prior to the application, for example, a statement 6 months old.


----------



## Joppa

No. Stamping can be done at any time, and older bank statement may have been stamped a while ago but it doesn't matter.


----------



## hippoman

Joppa said:


> No. Stamping can be done at any time, and older bank statement may have been stamped a while ago but it doesn't matter.


Thanks for clarifying, Joppa. Apologies for not my articulating my original question particularly well!


----------



## nellynz

*28 day rule*

Hi just doing a double (parnoid) check. We have bank statements from October 2016 to April 2017. The earliest statements were stamped 5th April 2017 and later ones about a week ago. i have submitted application for FLR (m) tonight- does anyone know when the 28 day rule expires. 

kind regards

nelly


----------



## nyclon

nellynz said:


> Hi just doing a double (parnoid) check. We have bank statements from October 2016 to April 2017. The earliest statements were stamped 5th April 2017 and later ones about a week ago. i have submitted application for FLR (m) tonight- does anyone know when the 28 day rule expires.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> nelly


Read the first post in the sticky.


----------



## nellynz

Thanks - this information is useful


----------



## baelien15

Hi Joppa 

I am applying for an unmarried partner visa for the UK from Australia. 

With regards to the six months from date of application term applied to the non-salaried income calculations, does that date being referenced refer to the date of my online application or the date of my in person appointment. 

With regards to the 28 day terms for provision of financial evidence, as you've mentioned the date used is online application date so does this apply to the above as well?

Thank you!


----------



## HAS2

Hi everyone,

I am planning to apply for flr(m) by filling the online application and then booking a premium appointment. Do I calculate 28 days from the date I sumbit the online application or the date of the premium appointment?


----------



## Joppa

From the date of appointment.


----------



## HAS2

Joppa said:


> From the date of appointment.


Thank you so much Joppa!


----------



## kevintots

Hello Joopa,

about the 28 day payslip and document rule: From my job They count my hours from 1st till the end of every month and we get paid every 9th or 10th of the month if it doesnt fall on the weekends. In my case my 6th payslip and bank statements comes out on the 10th of sept and I would like to know if my wife would be safe to apply between 25th of september till 6th of october?


----------



## Joppa

Get an extra bank statement showing the latest pay, by going into a bank branch and asking.


----------



## kevintots

Joppa said:


> Get an extra bank statement showing the latest pay, by going into a bank branch and asking.


Yup, I just want some clarification if applying between 25-6th of october would not be over the 28th day rule. Luckily my salary will be debited on the 8th of sept because 10th of october falls on the weekend.


----------



## lau123nJ

Hi,

I have a letter from my employer stating my salary and the payslips are genuine etc, this is dated the 3/8/17 and due to the 28 day rule I will need to submit another months payslip and bank statement. Will I need to get my employer to write another letter or will the letter I have be okay?

Thanks


----------



## seanmcint

lau123nJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a letter from my employer stating my salary and the payslips are genuine etc, this is dated the 3/8/17 and due to the 28 day rule I will need to submit another months payslip and bank statement. Will I need to get my employer to write another letter or will the letter I have be okay?
> 
> Thanks


I believe the 28 day rule applies to the documents themselves. Also, regardless of whether your hours were calculated from the 1st, the date of your salary being paid is the 10th. I believe that is the date that counts. 

However, I could be wrong and you should wait for clarification from a more experienced forum member.


----------



## TSRHM

Does the 28 day Rule apply for CAT E - Pension?

If yes then what date do you go by when applying from usa 

Application sent online or the date you mail application and docs to sheffield?


----------



## Guitarhero

My fiance is making her visa application from Colombia (I'm in the UK). I take it I will need to post all of my original documents to her from the UK as close to the day I get paid as possible to make sure it gets to her within 28 days from my last pay day before we apply?


----------



## nyclon

Guitarhero said:


> My fiance is making her visa application from Colombia (I'm in the UK). I take it I will need to post all of my original documents to her from the UK as close to the day I get paid as possible to make sure it gets to her within 28 days from my last pay day before we apply?


Yes, but you should send things by a private courier like FedEx or UPS.


----------



## ithinkin

Hi all. Please can someone clarify, as I am overthiking it. 

Does the latest bank statement and payslip need to be the last month's of visa expiry? For example: My partner's visa expires on 14 Dec 2017. Does my bank statement and payslip need to be November? Or can it be October? I get paid on the 25th of each month - I am worried if I wait for the Nov payslip and bank statements I'll be delayed. Sorry if this is anyway confusing- really need help as I'm quite confused. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

ithinkin said:


> Hi all. Please can someone clarify, as I am overthiking it.
> 
> Does the latest bank statement and payslip need to be the last month's of visa expiry? For example: My partner's visa expires on 14 Dec 2017. Does my bank statement and payslip need to be November? Or can it be October? I get paid on the 25th of each month - I am worried if I wait for the Nov payslip and bank statements I'll be delayed. Sorry if this is anyway confusing- really need help as I'm quite confused. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Read the 1st post in the thread which explains. Visa expiration has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ithinkin

nyclon said:


> Read the 1st post in the thread which explains. Visa expiration has nothing to do with it.


Hi Nyclon. Thank you for the reply. I have read the sticky over-and-over again, and the replies also. I think I am comfortable now. Thank you guys. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazzz

I am applying for visa extension for my wife and we have bank statements for her from 01/09/15 - 21/08/17 and mine are from 12/11/14 - 10/08/17. They are dated 18/09/17 since we ordered these in September and they came after roughly a week.

If you request a shorter date range/more recent date range they print this off in branch and stamp these unlike the statements we were sent (which were on official bank double sided paper).

So given the rule I am thinking to go in branch and ask for the last 3 months statements and include these with the rest of the statements which will bring this within 28 days. Is that okay?

Please reply.

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

Only the most recent statement must have been issued in the last 28 days. Reread the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## Tombo1912

Hi there,

I have read the first sticky and just had one further question in terms of date calculation if thats ok? 

latest payslip/statement dated 29th Sept, appointment in person is 27th Oct, i wondered if that is 28 days (bang on and OK?), or is this counted as 29 days as it includes the final day 27th (making it invalid to use?)

thanks as always to everyone.


----------



## Tombo1912

How did this work for you Victoria? i have the same issue


----------



## Tombo1912

Can anyone help me at all with the above post? most grateful!


------------------------------------------

Hi there,

I have read the first sticky and just had one further question in terms of date calculation if thats ok? 

latest payslip/statement dated 29th Sept, appointment in person is 27th Oct, i wondered if that is 28 days (bang on and OK?), or is this counted as 29 days as it includes the final day 27th (making it invalid to use?)

thanks as always to everyone.


----------



## winglet69

On first entry into the UK, do they actually verify the funds you have on hand match the amounts you applied with?


----------



## Tito1

My employer letter is dated 7th November PEO appointment is 14th Dec will this be ok?


----------



## MariaJon

in my understanding, the day on your appointment, the payslip and bank statement should not be later 28 days, My friend did that but it was 30 days not but she got the visa. Her last bank statement and payslip is July 25 and her appointment is August 25.


----------



## MariaJon

Tombo1912 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have read the first sticky and just had one further question in terms of date calculation if thats ok?
> 
> latest payslip/statement dated 29th Sept, appointment in person is 27th Oct, i wondered if that is 28 days (bang on and OK?), or is this counted as 29 days as it includes the final day 27th (making it invalid to use?)
> 
> thanks as always to everyone.


That is fine..You are ok with that.


----------



## MariaJon

Tito1 said:


> My employer letter is dated 7th November PEO appointment is 14th Dec will this be ok?


Yeah it is ok, only payslip and bank statements have to be not later than 28days. This is according to the rest of my friends who already applied for a visa.


----------



## Alannahlyall

My bank statement is dated the 17th of December and the corresponding pay slip is from the last day of November but is was signed and dated on the 20th of December, I can’t submit my application until the 31st of December, does that mean I have to wait for the next pay slip and bank statement? Because that pushes my application back which is what I don’t want to happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

I certainly would not risk sending it if your financial documents are slightly older than the 28 day limit.


----------



## Leanna

I agree with Whatshouldwedo - I wouldn't risk sending in documents that are over 28 days - better to wait a few weeks (even if its a long wait!) and be safe than risk a refusal over something trivial. Best of luck.


----------



## Alannahlyall

That’s guys, do you know if the letter from the employer needs to be renewed also as it will have been over 28 days or is that not necessary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

Alannahlyall said:


> That’s guys, do you know if the letter from the employer needs to be renewed also as it will have been over 28 days or is that not necessary
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes"


----------



## mokhtar b

hi 
im applying for my flr m tonight using premium one day service.
so i just want to make sure that i understood the 28 days rule before i apply .
its 28 days before the date of the appointment because im using premium one day service ??
thanks


----------



## ithinkin

Yes. Needs to be no older than 28 days old from today. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mokhtar b

that's what i thought because i saw post from JOPPA saying its 28 days from the date of
the appointment if you are applying premium one day service . 
soo im confused now .
1 - if u are applying by post its 28 from the date of the online application 
2 - if u are applying by premium one day service its 28 days from the date of the appointment . 
is that rite ?


----------



## mokhtar b

any advice pls .
thank you everyone


----------



## londoner007

Quick question: am sure an answer others would want clarification on. 

If you have submitted online application and paid IHS then are able to print the complete application BUT you are required to pay for application fee ONLY at the VFS centre (same time as your biometrics) does that mean 28 day rule stops when* you have physically paid cash in VFS; I ask because previously in this thread a mod has stated "Your application isnt submitted until you have paid)?*


----------



## nyclon

londoner007 said:


> Quick question: am sure an answer others would want clarification on.
> 
> If you have submitted online application and paid IHS then are able to print the complete application BUT you are required to pay for application fee ONLY at the VFS centre (same time as your biometrics) does that mean 28 day rule stops when* you have physically paid cash in VFS; I ask because previously in this thread a mod has stated "Your application isnt submitted until you have paid)?*


Where are you applying from? This sounds like something new. 

Just do you know, moderators are here to make sure the forum runs smoothly and that members follow the rules. They additionally contribute to the forum.


----------



## londoner007

Filling up application from UK - applicant is in Sylhet, Bangladesh. It is a interesting one thus why I have brought it up. Even though it allows you to pay IHS online, it states fee to be paid at Appointment date of biometrics, so how does that affect the 28 day rule. In Dhaka, Bangladesh which is the only other VFS office, it allows you to pay fees online.

Technically you havent submitted until you have paid the fee right?


----------



## londoner007

Answer to above for anyone interested.... it is always the *date of online application* that things are referenced to!


----------



## Zara2013

Hello,
My husband will be applying for FLR (M) application next week (17th March 2018). 
We will need to use his payslips to combine salary because my two months of maternity leave were less than £1550 per month required. 
He gets paid every 4 weeks and I get paid on the same date of each month. His next pay will be on 16th March, but mine will be on 26th March. My question is, do I need my March payslip? can we include his march payslip (all together 7 payslips). My payslips - included Feb 2018- 7 payslips or 6? How many do I include?

He will be applying for the premium service in London. His visa expires on 27th April (I thought it was 28 days before his visa expires we need to apply- my mistake). 
Help. 
Thanks, 
Zara


----------



## mk191192

Hi all,

Just joined the forum and have read some very helpful posts . My partner and I will begin the spousal visa process towards the end of June. I am a British citizen and she is American. I am starting to make a list of all the documentation that will I need to provide, I have hit a road block and wanted to get some advice. 

Under the financial requirements, I will be applying through category A as I would have been with my employer for more than 6 months in June 2018 and earning more than the minimum requirement. My question is with regards to pay slips and bank statements . I am paid on the 25th of every month, however my bank statement comes out on the 21st. This means that my pay is always reflected in the following months statement. For example April's pay would be reflected in May's bank statement. 

If we were to apply in June, this would mean I will have pay slips from December 2017 - May 2018. However , to reflect this, my bank statements will have to be from January 2018 - June 2018. I have read numerous times that all documents must be within 28 days of the application. I will most likely receive my June bank statement on 26th and my payslip will be for 25th May (28+ days difference between pay slip and statement). In the meantime, my June payslip will be available which means technically I have not given last 6 month's payslip. 

I am quite confused about this and not sure what would be a way around this. As my pay slips and statement will always be out of sync. Hope this makes sense and any suggestions are welcome 

Thanks


----------



## londoner007

Solution is to order a bank statement after you have got your last payslip and ask the bank statement to cover up to that date.


----------



## Zara2013

Why don't you go to a bank and ask them to print it out for you? Go two days after you get paid that way it will be reflected in your bank statement. Make sure the bank stamps every page they print out. Some banks will be happy to print out 6 months worth of statements, but others including different branch will not do it. What you can do is go to the bank on different days to print it out 🙂 print one set of statements lets say today, and then tomorrow you get the rest. But when applying remember that you printed out one set of statements early etc. Good luck!


----------



## Anne67

Hi Joppa,

Can you please help with my questions?

1/ I understand the employment letter and bank statement for financial evidence have to be no older than 28 days. However, how can I get my bank slips to meet this 28day requirement? I received them monthly from my company.

2/ Can I use my husband's salary (£27,000 per annual) for the financial requirement? Mine is less then £18,600/year. Or do I have to provide salaries from both of us?

3/ I received monthly bank statements by post. I can use them for the proof of living together, can't I ?

Thanks very much!


----------



## INLD

Joppa said:


> 28-day rule applies to everyone if you are submitting financial evidence to do with your current employment.



Joppa,I’m sorry for barging in here ,I need your help.. please I would really appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel467

*Premium Centre Appointment FLR M*

Hi

Can someone help.

My wifes visa expires on 2nd August. 

We have paid the IHS and booked a premium service appointment for 12 July. We did partially start to complete an online application form (only first section) but then decided against it and left it and opted to fill out the paper form to take with us to the appointment.

In the appointment booking checklist it states 

"*What happens next
If you have not already done so, you will need to download and print your application form by signing into your bookings. Complete and sign the application form and bring it to your appointment. You will also need to bring this checklist and your supporting documents. Make sure have certified translations of any documents."

Is our date of application the date of our appointment?
Can I fill out the paperform and take it to the appointment? I did not and do not want to complete the form online.
I have used PDF filler to fill the form in Acrobat Reader in black (block) capitals. Will this be ok? or does it need to be filled by hand?

Please help.*


----------



## gauleh

Does the 28 days rule apply on Spouse Extension Visa? If it does, then 28 days means, Let's say, 

- Latest Bank statement is from 20th July - 20th August, 

- The date of Premium application/appointment date is 17th September

- The Biometric expiry date is 15th October. 

This emerges two questions though quite similar,

1. So 28 days FINANCIAL Documents apply COUNTING from 20th August OR 21st August to 17th September?

2. So 28 days VISA Apply COUNTING from 17th Sep OR 18th Sep to 15th October?


----------



## nyclon

gauleh said:


> Does the 28 days rule apply on Spouse Extension Visa? If it does, then 28 days means, Let's say,
> 
> - Latest Bank statement is from 20th July - 20th August,
> 
> - The date of Premium application/appointment date is 17th September
> 
> - The Biometric expiry date is 15th October.
> 
> This emerges two questions though quite similar,
> 
> 1. So 28 days FINANCIAL Documents apply COUNTING from 20th August OR 21st August to 17th September?
> 
> 2. So 28 days VISA Apply COUNTING from 17th Sep OR 18th Sep to 15th October?


Please read the 1st post in the sticky which answers your question.


----------



## gauleh

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the sticky which answers your question.


I read few times, iIm sure that's not the answer for my slightly different question, the word is 'COUNTING' as starts from WHICH date to expiry date,

Bank statement latest from 20th July - 20th August,

Premium Appointment Date -17th September

So 28 days starts from 20th August or 21st August?


----------



## nyclon

As the 1st post clearly states, all your financial documents can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application. If you are applying on 17 September, count backwards 28 days and your last payslip, bank statement deposit and employment letter must occur between then and 17 September.


----------



## gauleh

nyclon said:


> As the 1st post clearly states, all your financial documents can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application. If you are applying on 17 September, count backwards 28 days and your last payslip, bank statement deposit and employment letter must occur between then and 17 September.


It does state clearly like 'No more than 28 days', Thanks for the reply. However, the difference makes it from where the Counting starts either forward or backward. Tough Situation like this below,

Monthly Bank Statement Between 20th July - 20th August

Premium Appointment Date - 17th Sep

If counting from 20th Aug to 17th Sep - it is 29 days.

If counting from 21st Aug to 17th Sep - it is 28 days.

Which counting is correct?


----------



## nyclon

I can't make it any clearer. Count backwards from the date of application.


----------



## PandaBossUK

*1 day over*

Hello everyone,

I’ve created this account purely for this thread; and I’m hoping that someone can offer some piece of mind regarding me and my Fiancée’s application.

She’s a Filipino national, and recently VFS has decided to alter their procedure by no longer offering document scanning; which meant that my Fiancée shipped all her documents to me, I bundled them up along with my Sponsor supporting information and sent it all directly to Sheffield.

To make sure we weren’t going to wait too long I paid the additional fee for the Priority Service. This wasn’t paid online however and instead was paid physically in the Philippines.

The timeline of our application is as follows:
14/June - online application
19/June - biometric taken
22/June - sent docs to Sheffield
10/July - email from UKVI
10/July - docs returned

We’re now on our 29th working day with no decision. Doubt has begun to creep in and we’re now doubtful of being accepted. Last Saturday I raised my concerns with my local MP who confirmed that his office contacted Home Office and said we should hear by next week, and if not to call UKVI.

The main criticism I think we’ll face is that the financial documentation was dated the day AFTER online application submission (15th). Now this isn’t against the 28-day rule, but equally we’ve heard that no documents sent after application submission will be considered. 

Bear in mind though the application was made on the 14th, but the supporting documents and applicant’s originals (birth cert, tb, cenomar) weren’t sent until the 22nd.

Neither of us can find any official UK Gov channel that mentions that specifically if the date of the financials is after the online application that they won’t accept it; only anecdotal evidence on social media.

My payslips are officially dated the end of each month; however, I get paid two weeks in advance on the 16th of each month. Our fear is that for the month of the application the ECO will see the 31st of June on the payslip, discount it, move back to May then conclude it is more than 28 days before online submission.

It’s worth noting that the bank statements and payslips (both 12 months) & p60 are officially stamped the 15th.

Logic would dictate that the 28-day rule is there for proof the Sponsor is still in active employment. Surely then by showing I have an income dating one day after the application was submitted online, that I am certainly still employed and earning above the financial requirement.

I appreciate that most people will get their ducks lined up before the application online was submitted, but the way I interpreted the rule was that they wanted as fresh and up to date financials as possible. I honestly thought I had done a good job there.

Should we be concerned? Do you think we will be declined for having 1 day above the online application?

Thanks for your time, and sorry for the lengthy post!


----------



## PandaBossUK

PandaBossUK said:


> 31st of June


*30th of June


----------



## INLD

*28 days rule applies for accommodation documents and employment contract?*

Does title deed , mortgage letter and employment contract must be within 28 days prior to the application date ? Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

INLD said:


> Does title deed , mortgage letter and employment contract must be within 28 days prior to the application date ? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## INLD

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the sticky.




Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryG19

Hi everyone,

Hopefully just a quick query that does not warrant a new thread. I was (wrongly) under the impression that all payslips had to be signed, so February - June have all been signed by my HR Manager on 10th July. Having read through this thread, I understand only the final payslip (July) has to be signed and no more than 28 days from the date of application. My question is, if we were to apply after 28 days from 10th July, the incorrectly signed payslips won't be an issue will they?

Thanks for your help

Gary


----------



## nyclon

GaryG19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hopefully just a quick query that does not warrant a new thread. I was (wrongly) under the impression that all payslips had to be signed, so February - June have all been signed by my HR Manager on 10th July. Having read through this thread, I understand only the final payslip (July) has to be signed and no more than 28 days from the date of application. My question is, if we were to apply after 28 days from 10th July, the incorrectly signed payslips won't be an issue will they?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Gary


If your payslips aren't original then they all gave to be authenticated, not just the most recent.


----------



## happytiara

Hi! 
Firstly thanks to all on this forum, i am in process of applying for my spouse visa and this has been a big help. 
I have 1 question, i am submitting payslips and bank statements from feb-July. The bank statements for Mar-July are less then 8 days before my application, but the Feb is above (RBS don't print out above 6 months) is that ok?

please do let me know

thank you!


----------



## GaryG19

nyclon said:


> If your payslips aren't original then they all gave to be authenticated, not just the most recent.



Thanks for your reply. Each one is the original. I just misunderstood and got them all signed due to what I read elsewhere. I can always ask the HR Manager to amend his letter to say why they were signed and that they are original?


----------



## nyclon

GaryG19 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Each one is the original. I just misunderstood and got them all signed due to what I read elsewhere. I can always ask the HR Manager to amend his letter to say why they were signed and that they are original?


If they are original there is no need for them to be authenticated.


----------



## GaryG19

nyclon said:


> If they are original there is no need for them to be authenticated.


Thanks for that. I will ask my HR Manager just to update the letter. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ad99

Just to confirm im just booking and paying for our our premium same day appointment online, (we are meeting the financial requirement by savings Category D savings) if I book the appointment for the 10th Sep, the most recent bank statement must be no earlier than 28days before t*his actual appointment date* ( ie: no earlier than the 13th Aug). 

So im good with a statement dated anywhere between 13th Aug and 10th Sep?

Thanks


----------



## ad99

Can anyone advise on my above query, thanks


----------



## justme786

*Documents date*

Hi, Is it only financial documents that go under the 28 day rule, do employers letter, property report or land registry need to be dated within 28 days?
My last payslip is 30 July 2018, if i submit on 26 August 2018, will that be within 28 days?
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## nyclon

justme786 said:


> Hi, Is it only financial documents that go under the 28 day rule, do employers letter, property report or land registry need to be dated within 28 days?
> My last payslip is 30 July 2018, if i submit on 26 August 2018, will that be within 28 days?
> Any advice will be appreciated.


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Good afternoon all.

My wife is about to renew her FLR(M) and we're planning a premium centre application. So, just to clarify the 28 day financial rule so we book a suitable day..

* I get paid on the 20th of each month (19th this October)
* Payslip will be dated 'Period end date' 31st October
* I get my bank statement on the 22nd of each month

So if we use the October payslip would I count forwards from the 19th or 20th to get the 28 day window.? Making it either 16th or 17th Nov? Our other option is to wait for the November payslip and apply early December. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Can anyone help on this one please.? It has been suggested to me that my bank statement will be the oldest so I should count from the 22nd. This would be good as it makes our proposed window a little bigger, but just need to make sure ! Many thanks


----------



## t4tauseef

Hi can someone explain the 28 day rule?
if i receive payslip on 1st day of month. 
will 28th day of month is valid? 26 days in between 1 and 28
will 29th day of month is valid? 27 days in between 1 and 29
will 30th day of month is valid? 28 days in between 1 and 30
31th day of month will not be valid as 29 days in between 1 and 31


----------



## nyclon

Your math is wrong. The latest you can apply is the 29th. 1+28=29.


----------



## olga_childs

Travelling Surfer83 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> My wife is about to renew her FLR(M) and we're planning a premium centre application. So, just to clarify the 28 day financial rule so we book a suitable day..
> 
> * I get paid on the 20th of each month (19th this October)
> * Payslip will be dated 'Period end date' 31st October
> * I get my bank statement on the 22nd of each month
> 
> So if we use the October payslip would I count forwards from the 19th or 20th to get the 28 day window.? Making it either 16th or 17th Nov? Our other option is to wait for the November payslip and apply early December.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance




Look buddy you are thinking about it in the wrong terms. Each document should be no older than 28 days, so pick a date that you dont have to rely on a document older than 28 days, seems like in this case it will be the bank statement eg 22 october plus 28 days. 

normally i'd say payslip date but if it doesnt have any date except a future 31/10 date then good for you i guess

normally payslips have actual payment date on them in which case it woudl be that date so 19 october plus 28 days


****Disclaimer: I am a Level 3 OISC advisor and so my opinions are informed by knowledge of the law and years of practice. Yet, no opinion given without detailed review of an individual case should be taken or treated as competent legal advice.


----------



## olga_childs

I just want to make something clear while I am on this forum.
I think there is a lot of confusion.
Immigration rules do not prescribe any minimum or maximum days before or after which one can apply for FLR(M).
There is no requirement that it be no earlier than 30 days before certain date or 28 days or whatever these are all folk myths.
You can apply virtually at any moment. Hey, you can apply every month and get a new leave so long as you pay application fee and meet the requirements.
HOWEVER the myths have a foundation behind them.
You will be granted new 30 months from whenever your application happens to be decided.
And for ILR you will need 5 years IN THE UK.
So apply for extension in such a manner that 2.5 years from the date your application is likely to be decided, the applicant will have been in the UK for 5 years counting from their ENTRY.
I said it and I feel better. 42 pages!!!
***
Disclaimer: I am a Level 3 OISC advisor and so my opinions are informed by knowledge of the law and years of practice. Yet, no opinion given without detailed review of an individual case should be taken or treated as competent legal advice.


----------



## gailmargolis

I'm booked for Premium service appointment on November 21st and scheduled to receive a paycheck on October 24th. However, my payslips do not say the date of payment. But the bank statement will show the date of deposit. Is this ok? In general, is it fine for payslips not to say the date of payment?


----------



## Zxcvbnm

Hello. Iam exempted from meeting the financial requirement but have to meet the adequate maintenance. I have everything that needs to be sent except i do not know how to do the calculations of the benefits i receive to show my living cost, Kindly, please, is there anyone who would help me how to write it down, to make it clear for the person handling my application. This is what i receive

Carers weekly allowance: £64.60
Income support every two wks : £89.00
Childtax credit weekly: £234.64
Child benefit monthly: £247.20
Dla monthly care: £229.20
Housing benefit :£357.00(paid directly to landlord)

I pay £12 council tax each month. 

How do i exactly put these calculation in words?


----------



## abidshaz

*what is the Application date using the new online process & UKVI centre*

Hi 

I intend to be applying for ILR. I will have to apply online using the new system and then visit one of the new UKVI centres.
I need to know what will be classed as the application date? the date I submit application online or the appointment date at the centre ?


----------



## Needhelp31

Hi everyone 
Glad I found this forum
I am applying for a spouse visa outside of Uk.

I actually just had my first application refused due to home office error. They claimed that I failed to supply a divorce certificate to confirm that my now wife previous marriage has been dissolved. The problem is, it was their fault because I did supply the divorce certificate and translation for it. 

At this point I am considering applying once again. I think I may use 5 of the last bank statements + 5 of the last payslips and adding FEBRUARY statement and payslip. 
My wife last bank statment is dated 12th of February. Should i be able to apply ONLINE up until 12th of March then? And book the appointment at the visa centre for the following week or so?
Considering the 28 days rule .... Would I have any problems? 
thank you very much indeed.


----------



## dhiyaidris

*28 day rule!*

Hiya! It’s almost that time again to apply for my FLRM. My current spouse visa expires on 8th May. I’ve not yet applied to renew it and will be doing my online application tomorrow. Please can someone refresh my memory about this whole 28 day rule? The payslips I’ll have will be from nov 2018-april 30 2019. Will that suffice? Am I applying too late or am I still make it on time? I’ve not done the new online system yet so I don’t know what to expect!


----------



## nyclon

dhiyaidris said:


> Hiya! It’s almost that time again to apply for my FLRM. My current spouse visa expires on 8th May. I’ve not yet applied to renew it and will be doing my online application tomorrow. Please can someone refresh my memory about this whole 28 day rule? The payslips I’ll have will be from nov 2018-april 30 2019. Will that suffice? Am I applying too late or am I still make it on time? I’ve not done the new online system yet so I don’t know what to expect!


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## FlyingSlug

Hi,
I've read the first post in the sticky but just want to clarify something as it was written before the new system started. I hope that's okay.
I've paid the extra fee for SET(M) so we don't have to waith 6 months for a response - Is that the equivalent of the the premium centre application (same-day, in-person in UK) referred to in Joppa's post ?
I'm trying to find out what our date of application is and am hoping it's today (I just paid the fee) but want to make completely sure it's not our appointment date instead (as it was for the premium centre appointments).
I'd be very grateful if anyone could help with this as I can't seem to find a definitive answer anywhere. Thank you


----------



## DED

FlyingSlug said:


> Hi,
> I've read the first post in the sticky but just want to clarify something as it was written before the new system started. I hope that's okay.
> I've paid the extra fee for SET(M) so we don't have to waith 6 months for a response - Is that the equivalent of the the premium centre application (same-day, in-person in UK) referred to in Joppa's post ?
> I'm trying to find out what our date of application is and am hoping it's today (I just paid the fee) but want to make completely sure it's not our appointment date instead (as it was for the premium centre appointments).
> I'd be very grateful if anyone could help with this as I can't seem to find a definitive answer anywhere. Thank you


Yes same as Joppa's post....
There is a small excess fee to book on certain dates & times like for night or weekend appointments... you choose as you book your appointment date & time....main one is
The premium service cost is circa £800 and this offers decision on same day or maybe a few days later in some cases but no longer than that.....it doesn't make it easier but certainly quicker. 

Good luck


----------



## FlyingSlug

Thanks for replying DED but I'm a bit confused - Are you saying that my official application date will definitely be the date of the biometrics and documents check appointment, not the date I submitted the application form and paid online ?

I need to know because if it is then I'll have to get an extra bank statement and pay slip printed and verified as it's another 3 weeks until our appointment.


----------



## DED

FlyingSlug said:


> Thanks for replying DED but I'm a bit confused - Are you saying that my official application date will definitely be the date of the biometrics and documents check appointment, not the date I submitted the application form and paid online ?
> 
> I need to know because if it is then I'll have to get an extra bank statement and pay slip printed and verified as it's another 3 weeks until our appointment.



My understanding is that your date of application is from when you submitted and paid online. your application (form) online will not allow amendments after that date.
If you want to be pro active and if easily achievable...you could get extra bank statement and payslip and take with you to your personal appointment.


----------



## FlyingSlug

Thanks, I hope you're right as getting the extra documents will be quite difficult. That's why I want to be sure if it's necessary or not.
In the OP Joppa said that the application date was that of the appointment for Premium applications and I just wondered if that also applied to those of us who've paid the extra £800 in the new system.


----------



## diverseyharbor

Joppa had a good note on this he bookmarked on page 1


----------



## diverseyharbor

*28 day rule, from the date of appointment or application*



DED said:


> My understanding is that your date of application is from when you submitted and paid online. your application (form) online will not allow amendments after that date.
> If you want to be pro active and if easily achievable...you could get extra bank statement and payslip and take with you to your personal appointment.


I just finished (and got approved) for my ILR Visa. My visa expired on May 29, so we submitted the week before. It was from the date of application they count. So if you have bank statements that pass the 28 day criteria they don't count the time in between your application and appointment.


----------



## FlyingSlug

Thanks very much Diverseyharbor - That's useful to know :yo:


----------



## Phenyl

Hi all,

I have a bit of a panicked query about the 28-day rule, and hoping to get a response here rather than starting a new thread.

I submitted my online application and paid yesterday so: 20/06/19

My husband's last payslip is dated 24/05/19 so my application was submitted on day 28. I just realised this, ideally I would have liked a bit of buffer so there is no ambiguity, am I still ok?

Also, we got bank statements detailling pay that went into his account. Other than transaction dates, the only date that is on this document is the date they were printed in branch (20/06/19 - accompanied by branch stamp with sort code), so there is no way to tell if the most recent statement was issued within the 28 day limit. Can I still use these?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ess40

Hi
I have a question with regards to payslip. I am due to apply for my ILR on the 29th Oct, I normally get pay end of the month so i will be using 6month payslip from April - Sep. My question is that, counting from the last date i was paid my last payslip is more than 28days from my application date. please is that a problem?


----------



## nyclon

ess40 said:


> Hi
> I have a question with regards to payslip. I am due to apply for my ILR on the 29th Oct, I normally get pay end of the month so i will be using 6month payslip from April - Sep. My question is that, counting from the last date i was paid my last payslip is more than 28days from my application date. please is that a problem?


Yes. It’s a problem. As stated in the 1st post, your most recent payslip can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application.


----------



## ess40

nyclon said:


> Yes. It’s a problem. As stated in the 1st post, your most recent payslip can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application.


Thank you for your response. I can get an e-payslip which shows my employers name on it. Please will that be acceptable ?


----------



## marrythelittlelamb

Hello everyone, I am new here today.

I start gathering bank statements for my wife's spouse visa. I will be using 3 bank accounts to prove my finance. The bank statement issue dates of Bank A, B and C are on 2nd, 12th and 16th each month respectively. I know it is safe to make application between 18th and 30th which comply with the 28-day rule. I am curious because I have to show I have enough funding for at least 6 months prior to the application, it won't be able to cover all 180 days (6 months) with just 6 bank statements because there is a 14 days gap between Bank A and C. So do I just need 6 months bank statements?

Also do I have to add up the daily balance of every accounts to make sure I have more than £62500 every single day?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DED

marrythelittlelamb said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here today.
> 
> I start gathering bank statements for my wife's spouse visa. I will be using 3 bank accounts to prove my finance. The bank statement issue dates of Bank A, B and C are on 2nd, 12th and 16th each month respectively. I know it is safe to make application between 18th and 30th which comply with the 28-day rule. I am curious because I have to show I have enough funding for at least 6 months prior to the application, it won't be able to cover all 180 days (6 months) with just 6 bank statements because there is a 14 days gap between Bank A and C. So do I just need 6 months bank statements?
> 
> Also do I have to add up the daily balance of every accounts to make sure I have more than £62500 every single day?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


could you not go to bank A & B on 16th and ask for printed statement up to 16th
(Bank validated stamp) & send all on 18th?
Yes....it is important that your balance does not drop below the required level at any point in the six months.

Good luck


----------



## Monique14

Does this post apply to the new system or not, can some of the moderators reply? You are saying that for premium service the date the application is date of the appointment but does this apply to this new super premium service of £800? It's confusing.

My last payslip was issued 20th Dec and I plan to submit application tomorrow or Thursday since my visa is expiring on 23rd Jan. So from the online submission I should be ok but assuming that appointment will be at some point in the future and after 16th (which is the 28th day from my last payslip) am I still good? I will be using super premium.

If someone can clarify please, thank you!


----------



## StuartieG

Hi,

Could anyone help advise, a bit confused about bank statement dates?

My wife's current FLR (M) expired on 16th April.
We submitted and paid for her application on 4th April.
My most recent payslip we are using is dated 31st March (which is fine, less than 28 days).

However the issue is bank statements showing my salary - these normally come right at the start of the month, however that particular month it was dated 5th April - one day after our application.
Can we use this in our application even though it's dated a day after we applied? As far as I understand all documents should be dated before the date of application? If not then we seem to be stuck and I can't see how we can meet the criteria??

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## StuartieG

From reading through dozens of posts it seems that it's OK to do this, as long as I've been paid within the last 28 days then the bank statement (and payslip) can be more recent than the application date.


----------



## BM17

Hi,

Still a little lost, my latest payslip is 2 weeks before the application date and my bank statement shows the same amonunt going into my account on the same day BUT the bank statement itself arrived after my application date as it arrives 3 weeks after payslip. 

Is it the date of payment on the bank statement that needs to be within 28 days or the delivery date of the bank statement itself?


----------



## justme786

Hi 
I get paid on the 15th of every month for the whole month,
If I applied on say the 20th with recent wage slip and bank statement, 
will that be a problem?
example I got paid 15th September 2020 for whole month of September but i applied on 20th September 2020
Please advice, thanks in advance??


----------



## Midra Raza

*When Should I apply for ILR?*

Hey guys, 
I arrived here in UK on 20th September 2015 but it has a stamped on my passport saying "Valid from" 11 Sep 2015 
And my FLR brp card said valid until 11 dec 2020.

When should i apply for my ILR? 28 days before 11 dec? I'm confuse! Any help will great 

Thank you


----------



## moe07

The soonest day to apply is the 20 September minus 28 days .

Date of entry 20 September 2015
5 years anniversary 20 September 2020
Soonest day to apply is 20 September 2020 minus 28 days


----------



## birdcageveil

Hi everyone,

So I thought I would be submitting my application this week but I need to wait until tuesday next week because I have to verify something. 

Question is: 

If my last payslip is showing 27 Nov 2020, would it be okay to submit my online application on the 22nd Dec 2020 (next tuesday)?

Thank you for all the support & love 🙏🌸


----------



## ILR1980

Yes its ok because still within 28 days


----------



## baadshah

is the date of online application the date you pay or the date you start filling in application.


----------



## clever-octopus

The date you pay for and submit the online application


----------



## baadshah

clever-octopus said:


> The date you pay for and submit the online application


Might sound silly but I have only paid IHS so far so is it when you do the other fee. I just kept it on hold for few more days as waiting for money to land into my account.


----------



## nyclon

baadshah said:


> Might sound silly but I have only paid IHS so far so is it when you do the other fee. I just kept it on hold for few more days as waiting for money to land into my account.


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## baadshah

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


Hi I did prior to posting and also again just now but dont see my specific question answered in that?


----------



## flammable999

baadshah said:


> Hi I did prior to posting and also again just now but dont see my specific question answered in that?


The first two sentences of the sticky say within 28 days of your application date. Your application is not complete until you have paid the visa fee and hit the submit button.


----------



## stenomanuk

We've put the ILR application in today online, Monday 29 March 2021. We have an appointment on 24 April 2021 at the UKVACS processing centre in Glasgow.

The financial evidence will be via director of company dividend payments. My account is going to be preparing the documentation needed before the appointment on the 24th April.

My question is: does the letter from the accountant explaining how my accounts are complied along with the required letter from him stating he is chartered have to be dated on or before 29 March (the online form submission date) or can it 28 days AFTER the submission date? The same goes for any other correspondence that is used for proof of address, etc.


----------



## nyclon

The date you submit your application online is your application date. All documentation that required to be dated at 28 days or before application must be dated on that date or before.


----------



## stenomanuk

nyclon said:


> The date you submit your application online is your application date. All documentation that required to be dated at 28 days or before application must be dated on that date or before.


Thanks, Nyclon


----------



## kettleinthekitchen

nyclon said:


> The date you submit your application online is your application date. All documentation that required to be dated at 28 days or before application must be dated on that date or before.


Hi Nyclon, 

Wonder if you could offer some advice. 

I am using Cat A(Salaried) for my Spouse Visa Extension application.

I only realized the salary of my partner's latest payslip (September) was shown in October bank statement, which was DATED 1 DAY LATER than the date of application. I submitted my online application on 12th Oct, and the bank statement dated 12thSept-13thOct.

Is there any supporting document, apart from also submitting the Oct bank statement + cover letter to explain this mistake would help?

Many thanks.


----------



## Soufiya

i am applying for ILR via premium service centre for same day decision should my financial docs be no more than 28days of online application or 28days of premium biometric appointment ???


----------

